# Discover Zagreb - Croatian capital



## goxic

*Welcome to Zagreb*

Welcome to Zagreb, the capital city of the Republic of Croatia. Zagreb is an old Central European city. For centuries it has been a focal point of culture and science, and now of commerce and industry as well. It lies on the intersection of important routes between the Adriatic coast and Central Europe.

When the Croatian people achieved their independence in 1991, Zagreb became a capital - a political and administrative centre for the Republic of Croatia. Zagreb is also the hub of the business, academic, cultural, artistic and sporting worlds in Croatia. Many famed scientists, artists and athletes come from the city, or work in it. Zagreb can offer its visitors the Baroque atmosphere of the Upper Town, picturesque open-air markets, diverse shopping facili*ties, an abundant selection of crafts and a choice vernacular cuisine. Zagreb is a city of green parks and walks, with many places to visit in the beautiful surroundings. The city will enter into the third millennium with a population of one million. In spite of the rapid development of the economy and transportation, it has retained its charm, and a relaxed feeling that makes it a genuinely human city.

*A Brief History of Zagreb*

oday's Zagreb has grown out of two medieval settlements that for centuries developed on neighbouring hills. The first written mention of the city dates from 1094, when a diocese was founded on Kaptol, while in 1242, neighbouring Gradec was proclaimed a free and royal city. Both the settlements were surrounded by high walls and towers, remains of which are still preserved.

During the Turkish onslaughts on Europe, between the 14th and 18th centuries, Zagreb was an important border fortress. The Baroque reconstruction of the city in the 17th and 18th centuries changed the appearance of the city. The old wooden houses were demolished, opulent palaces, monasteries and churches were built. The many trade fairs, the revenues from landed estates and the offerings of the many craft workshops greatly contributed to the wealth of the city. Affluent aristocratic families, royal officials, church dignitaries and rich traders from the whole of Europe moved into the city. Schools and hospitals were opened, and the manners of European capitals were adopted. The city outgrew its medieval borders and spread to the lowlands. The first parks and country houses were built. Zagreb confirmed its position as the administrative, cultural and economic centre of Croatia.

When Kaptol, Gradec and the surrounding settlements were administratively combined into the integrated city of Zagreb in 1850, the development accelerated still more. The disastrous earthquake of 1880 sparked off the reconstruction and modernization of many shabby neighbourhoods and buildings. Prestigious public buildings were erected, parks and fountains were made, and transportation and other infrastructures were organized.

In the 19th century the population increased tenfold. The twentieth century brought the Secession style to Zagreb. The city lived in the plenty of a civil society, with firm links with all the central European centres. With an increase in wealth and industry from the 1960s on, the city spread out over the wide plains alongside the Sava River, where a new, contemporary business city has develop, ready for the challenges of the third millennium.


----------



## goxic

*Upper Town - Middle Age, Renaissance & Reformation Period*

St. Marco Church


















Tkalciceva Street - Famous for street caffes


















Lotrscak Tower









Croatian Parliament

















































































Lovers corner  


















Zagreb Chatedral

















































































Tkalciceva street again



























View from Upper Town


----------



## goxic

*Lower Town - Romanticism, Victorian & Modern Age*

Cvjetni (Flower) Square



























Maksimir Park









Bundek Lake









Starcevic Square









Starcevic Square 2









King Tomislav (first croatian king) Square









Ministry of Foreign Affairs









Green wave street


















Craft & Art Museum


















Mimara Museum









University of Zagreb - Law Studies









Croatian National Theatre









Evangelistic Church









Intersection of Ilica and Frankopanska street and croatian made trams









Main city square - Ban Jelacic Square


















Old Vlaska Street









Croatian National Theatre 2


















State Archive former National and University Library









Art Pavilion









Zrinjevac Square









Croatian National Bank









Street Musican :nuts: 









Jurisiceva Street









Old Vlaska Street









Kaptol


















Zrinjevac









Hotel Palace









Mimara Museum









Kaptol


----------



## goxic

*New modern Zagreb - Industrial and Information Age*










Night skyline









Drazen Petrovic statue and Cibona Tower









Euro Tower









Zagrebcanka Tower









Hypo Centre


















Night panorama


















Microsoft


















New Croatian National and University Library


















HOTO Tower



























Almeria


----------



## Zabonz

:cheers: 

ZAGREB is hidden pearl


----------



## Redalinho

Zagreb is the new belle of the Balkans


----------



## renco

Thanks for great presentation of our city :cheers1:


----------



## Astralis

Zagreb looks phenomenal! Thanx goxic and of course snupix and tonycro for making all of this possible. :cheers1:


----------



## jbkayaker12

It looks like a nice city to explore.


----------



## goxic

Astralis said:


> Zagreb looks phenomenal! Thanx goxic and of course *snupix and tonycro* for making all of this possible. :cheers1:


These are the guys responsible for such great photos of our town. Thank you all!!! Keep going with such great job!!!!


----------



## kinski_surfs

wow!


----------



## tayser

:drool:

2008! 2008 I'll be there!


----------



## pacman_1905

Beautiful shots...Also has a touch of mediterranean feel to it...


----------



## Astralis

tayser said:


> :drool:
> 
> 2008! 2008 I'll be there!


You won't regret it for sure... :cheers:


----------



## samsonyuen

Zagreb really impressed me. It was very stately.


----------



## seph

Very nice and clean cuts, so arty..


----------



## Arpels

charming :drool:


----------



## AstroBoy

Excellent representation of the Croatian capital. kay:

Most people are stunned at the beauty of Zagreb when they visit for the first time.


----------



## AstroBoy

Here is a recent article from the Chicago Tribune declaring Zagreb as one of the "must-see" cities of Europe. Definately worth the read. 

*
Zagreb Reclaims Its Status As Must-See Old World City*
May 13, 2007
By ROBERT CROSS, Chicago Tribune

ZAGREB, Croatia -- One morning, shrieking whistles yanked me out of a deep sleep. They sounded like a thousand cops dealing with an apocalyptic traffic jam. The constant racket drove out all rational thought.

From my room's window, I couldn't see the source, but the whistling persisted as I showered and dressed and made my way downstairs to the lobby of the Hotel Palace, where, just outside, hundreds of young people marched north past Strossmayarov Square, led by bands of whistle-blowers.

"They are finished with school," a porter explained. "They have no more classes. They look ahead now. It's good they have something to look forward."

Ah. Seniors on the cusp of graduation. Party time!

I walked upstream from the revelers and found still more students pouring from the main railroad station via an immense underground shopping mall. They eventually would join the crowds gathered at Ban Jelacic Plaza, the heart of downtown.

A huge equestrian statue of viceroy Josip Jelacic dominates the plaza. He was a 19th-century hero who tried, unsuccessfully, to wrest Croatian independence from ruling Hungary. Josip Broz Tito, the Yugoslav strongman, disliked that symbol of Croatian nationalism and had it removed. In 1990, when Eastern European communism collapsed, Croatians took the statue out of storage, reassembled it and returned it to its original site.

In preceding days, I had grown fond of Ban Jelacic Plaza, because it looks so wonderfully Old European, an expanse surrounded by shops and cafes, a pedestrian zone buffering the lower, more modern, city from the medieval enclaves on the bluff above. Bright red and blue trolleys clang past umbrellas emblazoned with brewery logos, inviting everyone to linger awhile.

But even the "modern" city holds on tight to structures with all the European architectural frills: ornate pediments, statuary, latticework, Renaissance and baroque touches, and Gothic buttresses.

Over the Cold War years and again during the conflicts of the 1990s, Zagreb had filtered through my imagination mostly as a black-and-white image of a troubled and fragmented Yugoslavia.

Now the capital of an independent Croatia shows off its colors and vibrancy. Maybe it always was thus, but it never came to mind as one of the must-see cities on the Continent.

The Day of the Whistles dawned with misty rain, the sort of drab beginning that can make an aged metropolis feel mysterious, even grim and threatening. But the students brightened everything. It was a fine time to find a cafe and watch the party rev up.

On other days - some rainy, some not - Zagreb felt welcoming and yet enigmatic, one of those places where the next corner likely holds something unexpected and - delightful.

The metropolis blossomed in Technicolor, no matter the weather: yellow on the walls of some beaux-arts buildings, orange tile roofs, murals and frescoes.

A woman passing my hotel (built lavishly in 1891) exclaimed to a companion, "Look at this! The buildings are beautiful."

As in most cities, the exuberance of youth enlivens the surroundings but can mar the decor. I came to the conclusion that a wall in Zagreb without graffiti was a wall built, or scrubbed, that morning. Graffiti has reached the level of a local art form (in some places), as well as an eyesore (in a lot of places).

Other examples of artistic expression tend to be hidden away. On the same block as my hotel, the Gallery of Modern Art appeared gray and deserted, its tiny portal sheltering some pedestrians from a sudden downpour.

I took a chance and found the door unlocked, and up some stairs discovered dazzling, vivid and wickedly humorous statuary and paintings, including a streetscape by Ivan Benkovic labeled "Chicago 1914" and Edo Kovacevic's "Tkalciceva Street," painted in 1933.

Tkalciceva Street itself, I later found out, looks very much the same as it does on that canvas. Shops, bars, restaurants and all the other attractions that make the street a nighttime magnet and a boon to strollers have been carved into old, renovated buildings.

During the day, the area steps lively too. Dolac Market operates in a large outdoor space nearby, every day from early morning until well into the afternoon. Tkalciceva and its winding cobblestone pedestrian walkway flanks one side of the medieval upper town, and the Kapitol district is on the other side, marked by the two spires of the Cathedral of the Assumption of the Virgin Mary.

A short, uphill walk leads to St. Mark's Church. Its brightly tiled roof is decorated with a medieval coat of arms and the city emblem, providing a touch of color in a square otherwise dominated by the neoclassical presidential palace, the Parliament building, city hall and strings of black BMWs awaiting the lunch hour.

I spent most of a day exploring that little sector and I could have spent a few days more.

At the City Museum, a 17th-century convent has been fitted out with an organized maze of displays. Children far too young for whistle blowing laughed and shouted through a comprehensive and fascinating series of galleries that took us with curatorial artistry from medieval Zagreb to the present. Seemingly nothing had been left out: We saw weapons, religious objects, costumes, historic paintings, photographs, manufactured goods and scale models of the city at various stages of its growth.

All through my visit to Croatia - from Dubrovnik on up the coast - I kept an eye out for the creations of sculptor Ivan Mestrovic. His impressive Native American equestrian statues that flank Chicago's Congress Plaza have always been among my favorite landmarks. Toward the end of his life, he taught at Notre Dame, which exhibits samples of his work.

So seeking out Mestrovic's atelier felt almost like a pilgrimage, because Zagreb would be my last stop on the Croatia tour. After so much anticipation, I nearly passed right by the studio, because a restoration crew had obscured the entrance area with scaffolding and tarp.

*Art And Architecture*

Across from the Hotel Palace, in one of the park-like plazas that ring Zagreb's central district, I visited the Strossmayer Gallery of Old Masters. It's named for the 19th-century Bishop Josip Juraj Strossmayer - a leader of the movement to unite the country and an avid art collector. The gallery sits two floors above the Croatian Academy of Arts and Sciences (founded by the bishop).

I found myself alone as I took in the gilt-framed Italian, Dutch, French and Croatian artists from centuries past. And again, the building itself was beautiful, a neo-Renaissance pastry with a tall Ivan Mestrovic statue of Strossmayer looming over the backyard.

The galleries were fine, but so many streets seemed to beckon. Some led to unattractive apartment blocks. Others took roundabout ways to lead me back to the main downtown plaza.

On one of those strolls, I came upon an unusual statue of poet August Senoa - a life-size and stylized figure in black granite, casually leaning against a matching kiosk. Marija Ujevic finished the work in 1986, my guidebook said, but the book had provided no directions to the spot. Aimless wandering has its rewards.

When it came to the city's botanic garden, my destination was much more specific. I walked west from the magnificent Esplanade Hotel on a street filled with imposing government buildings and private apartments. On a sweltering day, those businesslike blocks cried out for green relief, and the gardens appeared at just the right moment.

Before plunging into the nearby museum complex and the bustle of city life, I could walk around flower beds and stands of trees, cross a broad lawn and pause on a graceful little bridge fit for a Monet lily pond.

I saw a few young men and women lounging on the grass, obviously with romance on their minds. At that point, clearly, they had come to the right place - not just the Botanical Garden but Zagreb as a whole.

For more information: Croatian National Tourist Office: 350 Fifth Ave., Suite 4003, New York, NY 10118; www.croatia.hr; Zagreb Tourist Board: www.zagreb-touristinfo.hr.


----------



## KHS

kay: 
Great job!


----------



## antenor

Zagreb is truly beautiful:cheers: !


----------



## KHS




----------



## tonycro

Superb! Wonderful pics!!! Zagreb is amazingl!!!:bow:


----------



## mic of Orion

supper stuff kay: nice pics totally kay: :cheers:


----------



## Skyman

Huge number of historical houses


----------



## NothingBetterToDo

Zagreb looks so pretty - amazingly clean and well kept too (i don't think i have seen a cleaner looking 'old' city in pics before) 

Croatia has been top of my places to visit for a few months now, and these pics have made me wan to go even more. 

Croatia also has some stunning natural scenery, from the waterfalls of Plitvic (sp??) national park, to the amazing coastline.


----------



## KHS

These are Czas na Żywiec's photos from his recent visit. Please check his report: [Zagreb, Split, Hrvatska] - Pictures































































































































These are Czas na Żywiec's photos from his recent visit. Please check his report: [Zagreb, Split, Hrvatska] - Pictures


----------



## MasonicStage™

NothingBetterToDo said:


> Zagreb looks so pretty - amazingly clean and well kept too (i don't think i have seen a cleaner looking 'old' city in pics before)
> 
> Croatia has been top of my places to visit for a few months now, and these pics have made me wan to go even more.
> 
> Croatia also has some stunning natural scenery, from the waterfalls of Plitvic (sp??) national park, to the amazing coastline.


thanx NBTD...you know..there is still lot of things to do in Zagreb, but it sure looks nice already! And you're a completely right about the nature...it's really special! Plitvice lakes are a great choice, but there is also much more to see! 

thanx to all who left their nice opinions 

cheers :cheers:


----------



## KHS




----------



## Bluesence

It's interesting to see how Croacia's capital looks like a central-european city, since Croacia's costline is tipically maditerranean. Croacia seems to have a lot of variety!


----------



## MasonicStage™

Bluesence said:


> It's interesting to see how Croacia's capital looks like a central-european city, since Croacia's costline is tipically maditerranean. Croacia seems to have a lot of variety!


Indeed, and that's because Croatia belongs to 3 different European regions with their specific culture and architectural style.


----------



## KHS

Thanx to krzamak


----------



## NothingBetterToDo

One thing that i notice about the pictures of Zagreb is that, although its incredibly beautiful, there never appears to me many people around. It looks quite quiet and sleepy in the pics. The only city i am comparing it with in my mind is Prague, which is the exact opposite. 

Are the pics just a little misleading and are streets of Zagreb usually buzzing with people??


----------



## MasonicStage™

NothingBetterToDo said:


> One thing that i notice about the pictures of Zagreb is that, although its incredibly beautiful, there never appears to me many people around. It looks quite quiet and sleepy in the pics. The only city i am comparing it with in my mind is Prague, which is the exact opposite.
> 
> Are the pics just a little misleading and are streets of Zagreb usually buzzing with people??


You noticed good. Zagreb is pretty empty. I mean, there are a lot of people, but that's nothing comparing with some other western cities. During weekdays, in "late hours" (from 10pm to 5 am) streets are completely empty. Situation is way better on weekends, especially in the city centre  :cheers: .


----------



## MasonicStage™

:cheers:


----------



## ^Anton^

The city looks stunning...  Dubrovnik has become a top travel destination for Spaniards, and I'm thinking that what Croatia should do now is to launch a more ambitious tourism campaign to attract visitors to other cities in the country... Zagreb could be the new Prague and Budapest, talking about tourism.

Traveling around Croatia must be so nice... from the typically Central European Zagreb to the Mediterranean coast... it looks so beautiful!


----------



## MasonicStage™

^Anton^ said:


> The city looks stunning...  Dubrovnik has become a top travel destination for Spaniards, and I'm thinking that what Croatia should do now is to launch a more ambitious tourism campaign to attract visitors to other cities in the country... Zagreb could be the new Prague and Budapest, talking about tourism.


thank you for nice comments! kay:
We all from Zagreb are thinking the same, precisely, we also want Zagreb to become more visited and turistic place just like Prague, Budapest, or Vienna are. We are on a good way, but as I already mentioned, there is still plenty of work to do. Refresh and renovate the facades, plant more plants in city parks, and make some turistic offers & contents.


----------



## ^Anton^

^^
Yeah, the city has a great potential, now it just needs a well planned tourism campaign to become one of the main urban destinations in Central Europe!

PS: And yeah, molecular biologists rule the world  I'm graduating in Biochemistry next year, hehehe.


----------



## MasonicStage™

^Anton^ said:


> ^^
> Yeah, the city has a great potential, now it just needs a well planned tourism campaign to become one of the main urban destinations in Central Europe!
> 
> PS: And yeah, molecular biologists rule the world  I'm graduating in Biochemistry next year, hehehe.


It's nice to hear that people like our city, and see it's potential for becoming a turistic destination. 

P.S. Oh really? I'm freshman at Zagreb faculty of science, in field of molecular biology :banana:  Well, congratulations on biochemistry, good job! :applause:


----------



## sergio-m

vrlo sam prijatno iznenadjen!! moje dve poslednje posete zagrebu desile su se davno krajem ´80 i poslednji put vrlo kratko svega par sati u leto 2003...od onda se zagreb mnoooogo prolepsao! e da nije bilo onog glupog rata sve bi bilo verovatno jos lepse i ranije....svidja mi se kako je renoviran stari grad kao i novi projekti vrlo su evropski orjentisani....lepo lepo


----------



## KHS

Thanx to tonycro


----------



## Hepec

Just, just breath-taking. Very beautiful and very clean city . Love the flora around the national theatre.


----------



## Dom ZG

sergio-m said:


> vrlo sam prijatno iznenadjen!! moje dve poslednje posete zagrebu desile su se davno krajem ´80 i poslednji put vrlo kratko svega par sati u leto 2003...od onda se zagreb mnoooogo prolepsao! e da nije bilo onog glupog rata sve bi bilo verovatno jos lepse i ranije....svidja mi se kako je renoviran stari grad kao i novi projekti vrlo su evropski orjentisani....lepo lepo


Zagreb je i u jugi imao odlican stari grad ali su fasade bile u katastrofalnom stanju ,nista se nije ulagalo ,vjerovatno zato sto je prvo trebalo sredit glavni JUGOSLOVENSKI grad , ni sad stanje nije idealno ali rapidno ide na bolje.:banana:


----------



## KHS

Thanx to tonycro


----------



## payo




----------



## payo




----------



## sergio-m

Dom ZG said:


> Zagreb je i u jugi imao odlican stari grad ali su fasade bile u katastrofalnom stanju ,nista se nije ulagalo ,vjerovatno zato sto je prvo trebalo sredit glavni JUGOSLOVENSKI grad , ni sad stanje nije idealno ali rapidno ide na bolje.:banana:


mislim da nije to bio glavni problem, koliko se ja secam i beograd je u istom periodu ocajno izgledao ko i i svi glavni gradovi tadasnje SFRJ ali kao i cela tadasnja istocna evropa...
jednostavno komunisti nisu mnogo marili za kulturno-arhitektonska nasledja svojih gradova..kad se samo setim na sta je budimpesta licila ili prag mi smo za njih bili debeli zapad....ali eto vremena se menjaju nadam se na bolje...napokon su svi shvatili da je urbana higijena jako vazna! :cheers:


----------



## sergio-m

payo i tonycro svaka cast zaista lepe fotografije!


----------



## payo




----------



## payo




----------



## payo




----------



## payo




----------



## KHS




----------



## Czas na Żywiec

Zagreb is a beautiful city! Much different from the coast, but it had a great vibe to it and has a great tourist potential. Really hospitable people, beautiful architecture, trams, girls, etc.  It was merely a transportation stop on my trip to Split and had my train not been late, I would have missed it but I am glad that it was late! It gaves me a few hours to explore some of this great city. Incase anyone wants to check out my travel pics from Croatia, heres a link.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=521070

kay:


----------



## KHS




----------



## Troopchina

Great job guys! Pictures are awesome!


----------



## carlosbe

Zagreb looks nice


----------



## KHS

^^ Thanx


----------



## Verso

Zagreb is one of those cities, which are "nothing like the Balkans".


----------



## vlado1

I´m surprised. Zagreb looks to be a really nice town.


----------



## KHS




----------



## KHS




----------



## KHS




----------



## doenumberpakistani

KHS said:


>


really love the color of the train--stands out


----------



## KHS




----------



## payo

Zagreb by night slideshow


----------



## KHS




----------



## KHS

Visit  Zagreb by night thread.


----------



## Dom ZG




----------



## KHS

^^ :applause:


----------



## KHS

snupix rulez


----------



## KHS

Thanx to snupix again...

*Zagreb Christmas decorations:*


----------



## phillybud

What a fantastic and beautiful city! It is everything an American fantasizes about an old European city: charm, quaintness, beauty, gorgeous parks, statuary, fountains, winding narrow streets, noble and elegant official buildings, lovely churches, delightful cafes and restaurants, grand old hotels ... it's all just lovely.

I'll be there!


----------



## TigarZg1

Dom ZG i KHS....odlične slike...


----------



## snupix

phillybud said:


> What a fantastic and beautiful city! It is everything an American fantasizes about an old European city: charm, quaintness, beauty, gorgeous parks, statuary, fountains, winding narrow streets, noble and elegant official buildings, lovely churches, delightful cafes and restaurants, grand old hotels ... it's all just lovely.
> 
> I'll be there!


Thank you and welcome! :cheers1:


----------



## KHS

Thanx to tonycro


----------



## KHS

Thanx to tonycro


----------



## KHS

Thanx to tonycro


----------



## Milan Luka

Hvala vam za fotografija, snijeg danas! Ovaj je lijep grad, Europa najljepši. This is my dads hometown and I love seeing photos of it. I visited 2 years ago- these shots bring back great memories. Especially Tkalčićeva. I will return.


----------



## KHS

edit


----------



## KHS

Thanx to Nika Loncar


----------



## KHS

Thanx to Nika Loncar


----------



## KHS

Thanx to Nika Loncar


----------



## KHS

Thanx to Nika Loncar


----------



## KHS

Thanx to Nika Loncar


----------



## KHS

Thanx to tonycro

Tony... Best pics ever! :master:



tonycro said:


> :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheers: :nuts:


:cheers:


----------



## KHS

tonycro said:


> :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :master:


:applause:


----------



## KHS

tonycro said:


> kay:


:master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master:


----------



## KHS

tonycro said:


>


:cheers:


----------



## roomian

Dear GOXIC

I was wondering if you have full size picture of this 
http://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n183/goxic/Zagreb/zg16.jpg

If yes, could you please send it to me by e-mail.

I was really impressed of this business centre and amazing interior beyond the glass cover. Br-r-r-r-r-rilliant shot!
:banana:


----------



## KHS

payo said:


> bravo tigar & tony :applause: kay:


:cheers:


----------



## KHS

tonycro said:


> Pogled sa jucerasnjeg meetinga
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheers:


:cheers:


----------



## KHS




----------



## KHS




----------



## KHS




----------



## KHS




----------



## KHS




----------



## KHS




----------



## KHS




----------



## KHS

:cheers:


----------



## KHS

tonycro said:


> :cheers:


:cheers:


----------



## KHS

---


----------



## KHS

*Zagreb main train station*


----------



## KHS

payo said:


>


:cheers:


----------



## Manolo_B2

some new photos made by croatian ssc-forumers... 














































:hi:


----------



## KHS

payo said:


>


:cheers:


----------



## GmanCro

*Kakvih fotki imaaaa*

Zašto ove slike ne stavite na Google Earth?

Ili možda već jesu tamo, samo ja ne mogu dokučiti gdje bi mogle biti...


----------



## Manolo_B2

Zagreb by night 
(eastern part of the city is missed here)
autor: Drazen Stojcic Buntovnik









:hi:


----------



## KHS

snupix said:


>


:cheers:


----------



## KHS

snupix said:


>


:cheers:


----------



## KHS

snupix said:


>


:cheers:


----------



## KHS

snupix said:


>


:cheers:


----------



## KHS

payo said:


>


:cheers:


----------



## KHS

payo said:


>


:applause:


----------



## KHS

payo said:


> @arno: uzvraćam!


:cheers:


----------



## KHS

payo said:


>


:cheers:


----------



## KHS

payo said:


>


:cheers:


----------



## KHS

payo said:


>


:master:


----------



## KHS

Astralis said:


> Evo 2 moje otprije nekih 2,3 tjedna:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheers:


:cheers:


----------



## KHS

---


----------



## KHS

payo said:


>


:cheers:


----------



## KHS

payo said:


>


:cheers:


----------



## KHS

payo said:


>


:cheers:


----------



## KHS

payo said:


>





snupix said:


>


:cheers:


----------



## corredor06

nice city


----------



## Raveolution

yea, pics are awesome but in reality it's quite a boring city compared to other foreign cities.


----------



## KHS

*Arena Zagreb U/C*


----------



## hrvat

^^
Amazing!!!!:eek2:


----------



## KHS

---


----------



## Manolo_B2

Zagreb Cathedral


----------



## aspiringArchitect

Man, you Croatians sure do a great job at promoting your country. From looking at all your pictures, Croatia is now on my top 10 list of places I want to visit! (and I have alot of places I want to get to):cheers:


----------



## KHS




----------



## KHS




----------



## Manolo_B2

"Ilica", the main shopping street 









Hotel Esplanade 









:hi:


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis

It looks awesome now when it was completely reconstructed.


----------



## Galandar

SpicyMcHaggis said:


> It looks awesome now when it was completely reconstructed.


Roof is terrific! :cheers:


----------



## STIB

Manolo_B2 said:


> Zagreb Cathedral


Very interesting picture, taken sometimes *in the future* (maybe in 2010 or 2011) 
:nono:


----------



## Satan Of Panonia

I'm really surrprised noone mentioned Sljeme ski resort just abouve our capital ?!?!?
Zagreb is one of the few big cities that has a natural ski resort just above it.Public transportation takes you from the city to the Medvednica hill in something like 10 minutes.It's 15 minutes by car.I mean a protected nature park is few km away from ZG and noone mentions it . lol

Even FIS holds World Cup Slalom races there.


----------



## Satan Of Panonia




----------



## Satan Of Panonia




----------



## bubach_hlubach

:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach

:cheers:


----------



## KHS

brch said:


> *Croatian State Archives, Zagreb*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> >>>> panoramic >>>>



:cheers:


----------



## KHS

bubach_hlubach said:


>



:cheers:


----------



## KHS

Thanx to TiborZG

07.04.2010.


----------



## KHS




----------



## sandro_055

tipical yougoslavian city, but i think it is the best city in ex-yougoslavian region.


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis

sandro_055 said:


> tipical yougoslavian city


Could you define what exactly is "typical yougoslavian city"?


----------



## Honest_John

Yes, what do you consider to be typical yougoslav city?
Because cities around ex-Yu and even within same countries today can be different owing to their position, history, size, etc. For example, Zagreb-Split, Belgrade-Novi Sad,...
Anyway Zagreb looks fantastic, even more than that! Proper European look! :cheers:


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis

Honest_John said:


> Yes, what do you consider to be typical yougoslav city?
> Because cities around ex-Yu and even within same countries today can be different owing to their position, history, size, etc. For example, Zagreb-Split, Belgrade-Novi Sad,...
> Anyway Zagreb looks fantastic, even more than that! Proper European look! :cheers:


My point is that even in Croatia you have cities which look completely different to each other due to various (foreign) influences on them (Italy for southern Croatia, Austria-Hungary for central and northern etc.)... so there isn't even something we could call typical Croatian city. Now add all whole exyu to that mix and you get even more different styles. Which is a great thing if you ask me


----------



## Honest_John

Exactly, I agree 100%!


----------



## 7kuna

KHS said:


>


:banana:


----------



## Mysteria

I've never been there... Looks interesting, similar to Vienna.


----------



## KHS




----------



## Kopuhn

sandro_055 said:


> tipical yougoslavian city


and Tbilisi is what - typical Near-Eastern city ?:nuts:


----------



## Kopuhn

Verso said:


> Zagreb is one of those cities, which are "nothing like the Balkans".


The same applies to Ljubljana ^^


----------



## KHS




----------



## KHS

by rajcic


----------



## vectom

sandro_055 said:


> tipical yougoslavian city, but i think it is the best city in ex-yougoslavian region.


lol

Zagreb is typical central-European city, with strong influences of AustroHungarian culture and architecture. Just like dozens and dozens of other cities through out central Europe. 
The parts and buildings of Zagreb built after joining into Kingdom of SHS (later known as Kingdom of Yugoslavia) belong to that time common European architectural schools, no more no less than elsewhere in Europe at that time. 
You can clearly notice excellence of Zagreb's Modernism dotted with Bauhaus philosophy here and there, and New Zagreb is an excellent example of 20th century structuralism and brutalism with a touch of soc-realism here and there, but all encircled with excellent urbanism planning, as well as most of Zagreb is proud of. 

Btw, there's no 'Yugoslavian city' sintagma, as Yugoslavia was painfully diverse from area to an area, what was exactly that little thing that was making it the most beautiful country in the world, in all means (blame me if I'm biased). From architectural point of view, Yugoslavia was made out of central-European classicism and town planning, there were coastal Mediterranean urban units and culture, Ottoman islamic urban and pseudourban units and areas, Pannonian plain modeled areas, Alpine fortified town units, etc. Not only to mention different overlapping of all of these, depending on the areas. Cultures, proximities of them but tiny but so diametric differences, are all a story for themselves.
But the lifestyle of the ex-Yu was way different in so many areas, that even today when we've got all these puny states separated and fake-proud or not, it's absolutely ridiculous how different are parts of most of them, ie. southern and northern Serbia, etc.

Yugoslav architecture might be a unifying thing, but it doesn't belong to dogmas of socialism, yet much more goes for leading ideas of second half of 20th century - brutalism, social units, urbanism and ideas of Corbusier, primitive post-modernism. 

If we're talking about New Zagreb, New Belgrade, or various areas of exYu cities that were built during this period, we could maybe use the generic 'international style' term.


----------



## bubach_hlubach

^^ Well said. I'd just add that apart from the obvious Austro-Hungarian influence, there is quite a bit of well preserved medieval architectural heritage in Zagreb, too, such as Upper Town (Gornji grad) as well as the old Kaptol district. Some buildings date even back to the 15th century. 

:cheers:


----------



## KHS




----------



## bubach_hlubach

by Hirike

:cheers:


----------



## KHS

*Jarun lake and Arena Zagreb*


----------



## Manolo_B2

a nice video of Zagreb and surroundings... 

Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TDXkF7qIwoY


----------



## KHS

^^






Great!!! Do you know where I can find other parts?


----------



## Manolo_B2

^^ sorry, i don't know

Zagreb - Ban Jelacic Square (by payo)


----------



## Manolo_B2

Zagreb Dubrava (by boyledd)


----------



## Manolo_B2

Zagreb Ban Jelacic Square (by payo)


----------



## bubach_hlubach

*the art pavillion in downtown Zagreb*










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach

by myself

:cheers:


----------



## stric

Originally Posted by Boyledd
New Zagreb East


----------



## bubach_hlubach

*Upper town*










by Denis

:cheers:


----------



## mic of Orion

impressive stuff kay:


----------



## stric




----------



## stefan0106

Svaka vam cast Hrvati...Zagreb je prelep i odusevio me je....Bio sam kad sam krenuo na more u Italiju i zaista prevazisao je Beograd(koji ja mnogo volim) u svemu...svaka cast


----------



## stric

:cheers: 


Boyledd said:


>


----------



## bubach_hlubach

Ilica by Mikrotom










St. Marks by Javier Brea










Aerial shots by Zatletic



















:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach

:cheers:


----------



## MasonicStage™

great stuff kay:


----------



## bubach_hlubach

:cheers:


----------



## stric

morning in the square by samosvoja


----------



## bubach_hlubach

Ksaver










Trg Petrice Kerempuha










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach

:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach

:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach

:cheers:


----------



## apinamies

Zagreb look like Central European city. Doesn't look like Russian city.


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis

apinamies said:


> Zagreb look like Central European city. Doesn't look like Russian city.


Why on earth would it look like Russian city? Do you know where Russia is and where Zagreb?


----------



## bubach_hlubach

:cheers:


----------



## Marbur66

apinamies said:


> Zagreb look like Central European city. Doesn't look like Russian city.


Hahaha! Random comments make me laugh. In other news, Toronto looks like North American city. Doesn't look like Chinese city. :lol:


----------



## bubach_hlubach

:cheers:


----------



## KHS




----------



## bubach_hlubach

:cheers:


----------



## stric

Bubach!:cheers:
Novi motivi, aj lajk det!

*Zagreb, 360 Virtual Tour* 
http://metsonda.metro.hr/projects/shop-in-zagreb/#


----------



## Linguine

^^


Zagreb is really such a beautiful and fascinating city, I enjoyed very much looking at the wonderful photos.....thanks @ stric for the PM......Good Day everyone......


----------



## stric

^^:cheers:
by svemirac


----------



## KHS

by dadekhr



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


by dadekhr

:cheers:


----------



## João Paulo

What a beautiful surprise........


----------



## KHS

by payo









by payo

:cheers:


----------



## KHS

by thenightrider (Ivan Coric), Flickr











by Polježičanin, Flickr


----------



## KHS

*Arena Zagreb + Arena Centar*


by dadekhr

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


by dadekhr

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## stric

חבר1.0;83882159 said:


> I love some of the 18th and 19th architecture and I really like the main square (the one with the market and the Bayer advert). It provides an interesting architectural (and perhaps cultural) contrast to the coastal cities. Does there exist a thread which shows other cities, towns and villages in eastern Croatia?
> 
> Lovely country! :cheers2:
> 
> I can't wait to visit.


There are photo threads, but only in croatian.

Presentation of small towns in central croatia on serbian subforum
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1073677

Slavonija photo thread (eastern Croatia)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1125673

Presentation of Osijek, main slavonian city on serbian subforum.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1417524

Slavonski Brod, second slavonian city(town) around,70.000 inhabitans-photo thread
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=718076

Croatian castles(most of them in continental croatia)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1041571

Baranja (eastern croatia) photo thread 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=600561

There are lots of threads (every town have photo thread in croatian subforum, but this is enouhg for start :lol.


----------



## Linguine

Thanks poorger for the beautiful photos of Zagreb...:cheers2:


----------



## stric

by brch
panorama scroll ----->


----------



## balthazar

nice!


----------



## poorger

Ovo je thread o Zagrebu. Molim te da makneš slike Broda, jer kvare koncepciju threada. Ako već želiš otvori novi thread o Brodu i postaj do mile volje.
Hvala :cheers:


----------



## xanpo_pegna

12 bodova!!!! great city! i lijepa zemlja.


----------



## stric

by Pedro Costa Ferreira


----------



## 24days

poorger said:


>





stric said:


>


Sexy !! And i really love the pattern of that church roof :yes:


----------



## stric

By P Donovan


----------



## stric

By Blabbergail











By icepick3000










By candriciuc










By tcbwoodworking


----------



## cinxxx

Great city! I hope to visit!
:cheers2:


----------



## Manolo_B2

Zagreb night shots by Tibor Rogulja


----------



## stric

By Spicygirl


----------



## Linguine

Beautiful pics of Zagreb.....:cheers:


----------



## master10

Zagre is one of the most beautiful cities on Balkan.


----------



## Dakaro

Very nice thread kay: Old buildings in Zagreb are beautiful. I like this city :cheers:


----------



## Zabonz

Thank you!

Two photos by me, this fall


----------



## stric

by Hrvoyay



















by SebFont










by King Molan


----------



## stric

Boyledd said:


>


..


----------



## Linguine

stunning new photos of Zagreb....:cheers2:


----------



## Kingslayer

V. Živković
Lipanj 2013.
Pentax K-30, Sigma 70-300mm
Borko Grubisic https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=489665314454952&set=o.231541889418&type=3&theater








... park J.J.Strossmayera ...
Borko Grubisic https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=489667214454762&set=o.231541889418&type=3&theater








* Umjetnički paviljon - Tomislavac *
Tihomir Z. Beller https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151708165743909&set=o.231541889418&type=3&theater








Maksimir
Tihomir Z. Beller https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151708993008909&set=o.231541889418&type=3&theater








Jarun, Veliko jezero
Dubravko Matijevic https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=487013371378223&set=o.231541889418&type=3&theater








Štros - Skulptura „Matoš na Klupi“ autora Ivana Kožarića
Francisca Wright http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9257455625/sizes/l/in/photostream/








Zagreb, Croatia
Francisca Wright http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9260233202/sizes/c/in/photostream/








Zagreb, Croatia
Francisca Wright http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9260233594/sizes/l/in/photostream/








Zagreb, Croatia
Francisca Wright http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9260233238/ 








Zagreb, Croatia
Francisca Wright http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9257455517/sizes/l/in/photostream/








Zagreb, Croatia


----------



## Kingslayer

Panorama ----->








ken-nkenji http://www.flickr.com/photos/ken_san/9270082184/sizes/k/in/photostream/ 








ken-nkenji http://www.flickr.com/photos/ken_san/9267317325/sizes/l/in/photostream/








ken-nkenji http://www.flickr.com/photos/ken_san/9267327017/sizes/c/in/photostream/








ken-nkenji http://www.flickr.com/photos/ken_san/9270098214/sizes/l/in/photostream/








ken-nkenji http://www.flickr.com/photos/ken_san/9267262389/sizes/c/in/photostream/








Barbara K D http://www.flickr.com/photos/barbara_k_d/9269954995/








ken-nkenji http://www.flickr.com/photos/ken_san/9267328861/sizes/c/in/photostream/








ken-nkenji http://www.flickr.com/photos/ken_san/9270104598/sizes/l/in/photostream/








ken-nkenji http://www.flickr.com/photos/ken_san/9267254251/sizes/c/in/photostream/








ken-nkenji http://www.flickr.com/photos/ken_san/9267207599/sizes/l/in/photostream/ 








ken-nkenji http://www.flickr.com/photos/ken_san/9270033534/sizes/c/in/photostream/


----------



## Kingslayer

Andrei AIR http://www.flickr.com/photos/andrei-air/9439054056/sizes/l/in/photostream/








Zlata Žerjavić Grgurević https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=569576319770137&set=o.231541889418&type=3&theater








Ugao Boškovićeve i Štrosmajrevog trga..
Japanska ambasada
Velimir Mirt https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10201560340029475&set=o.231541889418&type=3&theater








MALI PLAC (Britanski trg)
Miro Cindrić https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=212162875610339&set=o.231541889418&type=3&theater








Stanica za tehnički pregled vozila u Zvonimirovoj
Andrei AIR http://www.flickr.com/photos/andrei-air/9436358091/sizes/c/in/photostream/








Andrei AIR http://www.flickr.com/photos/andrei-air/9439126100/sizes/l/in/photostream/








Andrei AIR http://www.flickr.com/photos/andrei-air/9439096694/sizes/c/in/photostream/








Andrei AIR http://www.flickr.com/photos/andrei-air/9436327127/sizes/l/in/photostream/








Andrei AIR http://www.flickr.com/photos/andrei-air/9436330973/








Andrei AIR http://www.flickr.com/photos/andrei-air/9436291865/sizes/l/in/photostream/








Andrei AIR http://www.flickr.com/photos/andrei-air/9436289039/sizes/c/in/photostream/


----------



## Kingslayer

Davor Zvonar https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10200984451271778&set=o.231541889418&type=3&theater 








Kavica na jarunu!
Zlata Žerjavić Grgurević https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=572678872793215&set=o.231541889418&type=3&theater








Turistički vlakić 11.8.2013.
Trg Hrvatskih velikana,Draškovićeva...vlakić juri u Jurišićevu...
Sasa Agarpmis https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=4459133656292&set=o.231541889418&type=3&theater








Pogled na grad iz dvorišta sjemeništa u Voćarskoj.
Zlatko Gmaz https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=637478012936601&set=o.231541889418&type=3&theater








Tornjevi na Cvjetnom trgu (Petra Preradovića)
Sasa Agarpmis https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=4455420003453&set=o.231541889418&type=3&theater








Trg.
Ana Lasić https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=222957191189039&set=o.231541889418&type=3&theater








Niz Stube biskupa Duha...
Zoran ZG https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=168984559952362&set=o.231541889418&type=3&theater








Savska
Vinko Sunde http://www.flickr.com/photos/vinkos...qq-fsaibx-fsajHF-fsamB6-fspxfq-fsacdR-fspFZC/








Zagreb 2013 - Croatian National Theater
Vinko Sunde http://www.flickr.com/photos/vinkosunde/9499563134/








Zagreb 2013 - Ilica street
Tamás Bíró http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9485033393/sizes/l/in/photostream/ 








Tamás Bíró http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9487838714/sizes/l/in/photostream/ 








Tamás Bíró http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9487837326/sizes/l/in/photostream/








jasmine depikolo http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9496034786/sizes/l/in/photostream/








Peter Macinnis http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9489072991/sizes/l/in/photostream/








St Mark's Church Zagreb


----------



## Kingslayer

Tomislav Božić https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=621475344540599&set=o.231541889418&type=3&theater








Crkva sv. Marka, kolovoz 2013
Branko Levačić https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=689040447790749&set=o.231541889418&type=3&theater








... sunčana vura u atriju Muzeja grada Zagreba .....
Radja Cox http://www.flickr.com/photos/radjac...Tb-fuQNtp-fuMdiR-fv4asq-fuQ6BB-fuQYci-fuMZLK/








Radja Cox http://www.flickr.com/photos/radjac...iR-fv4asq-fuQ6BB-fuQYci-fuMZLK-fuPaTk-fv6zjb/








Radja Cox http://www.flickr.com/photos/radjac...sq-fuQ6BB-fuQYci-fuMZLK-fuPaTk-fv6zjb-fuQp1n/ 








Radja Cox http://www.flickr.com/photos/radjac...BB-fuQYci-fuMZLK-fuPaTk-fv6zjb-fuQp1n-fv59QC/ 








Radja Cox http://www.flickr.com/photos/radjac...Af-fuQrqx-fuNjKP-fv5VAw-fuSasT-fuRHsB-fv4dQG/








Radja Cox http://www.flickr.com/photos/radjac...jb-fuQp1n-fv59QC-fuNL5V-fv79ZE-fv7ywb-fuQzRp/ 








Radja Cox http://www.flickr.com/photos/radjac...sB-fv4dQG-fuMgp4-fv5ceG-fuQvze-fv7eiJ-fv6jdL/








Radja Cox http://www.flickr.com/photos/radjac...sT-fuRHsB-fv4dQG-fuMgp4-fv5ceG-fuQvze-fv7eiJ/








Radja Cox http://www.flickr.com/photos/radjac...cS-fv3pA1-fv3tg7-fv3wzu-fv3y51-fuPKSg-fv3b29/ 








Radja Cox http://www.flickr.com/photos/radjac...ZE-fv7ywb-fuQzRp-fv5uAd-fv6pMy-fv61Af-fuQrqx/








Radja Cox http://www.flickr.com/photos/radjac...go-fv6WFJ-fuPPUp-fuRnhB-fuS6xx-fv4WfE-fuP29v/


----------



## Kingslayer

by Zabonz;


----------



## Kingslayer

by Zabonz;


----------



## Kingslayer

by Zabonz;


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing, very nice photos from Zagreb


----------



## Kingslayer

Velimir Mirt https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10201636814861298&set=o.231541889418&type=3&theater








Vesna Holjevac https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151543999706540&set=o.231541889418&type=3&theater








(Glavni kolodvor)
Dunja Kolar https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10200972577929398&set=o.231541889418&type=3&theater








Lotrščak
Bero Planinec https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10200250423373355&set=o.231541889418&type=3&theater








Muzej Mimara-Zagreb
Bero Planinec https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10200251019668262&set=o.231541889418&type=3&theater








Zagreb-Kaptol
Ljiljana Wjeshtica Cviljak https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151745709569034&set=o.231541889418&type=3&theater








Kupanje na Bundeku
Sanne Aabjerg Kristiansen http://www.flickr.com/photos/aabjerg/9529356497/sizes/l/in/photostream/








National Theatre
Sanne Aabjerg Kristiansen http://www.flickr.com/photos/aabjerg/9532140418/sizes/l/in/photostream/








Cvjetni Square
Sanne Aabjerg Kristiansen http://www.flickr.com/photos/aabjerg/9529419601/sizes/c/in/photostream/








bvlahov1 http://www.flickr.com/photos/572990...qg-fwkfgA-fwkdpS-fwkpSY-fwk35w-fw6e3V-fw6gTP/


----------



## Kingslayer

Vinko Sunde http://www.flickr.com/photos/vinkos...iV-fwBmcX-fwLGdo-fwenSr-fwe7eM-fwtNpb-fwaNJD/








Vinko Sunde http://www.flickr.com/photos/vinkos...Pq-fwtNpb-fwtHg1-fwtvih-fwtTCu-fwqwMJ-fwaNJD/








Viktor_Bublic http://www.flickr.com/photos/339247...qES-fwkutY-fw6d7X-fwk77y-fwjHfA-fwkoPh-fw5ECc








Photos by Bruno http://www.flickr.com/photos/bruno_p/9532724452/sizes/l/in/photostream/








Photos by Bruno http://www.flickr.com/photos/bruno_p/9529946657/sizes/c/in/photostream/








Photos by Bruno http://www.flickr.com/photos/bruno_p/9532731612/sizes/l/in/photostream/








Photos by Bruno http://www.flickr.com/photos/bruno_p/9532729096/sizes/l/in/photostream/








Photos by Bruno http://www.flickr.com/photos/bruno_p/9529964147/sizes/l/in/photostream/








Photos by Bruno http://www.flickr.com/photos/bruno_p/9529967797/sizes/c/in/photostream/








Photos by Bruno http://www.flickr.com/photos/bruno_p/9532740446/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Awesome, very nice new photos


----------



## oakwood....

*Arts Pavilion*





































by me


----------



## Kingslayer

Ksenija Bauer https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10202021059158527&set=o.231541889418&type=3&theater








Saint Marko Square
Sonja Vitas https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=4669219028396&set=o.231541889418&type=3&theater








Nikola Tesla statue
Mladen Sokele https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10201155995395344&set=o.231541889418&type=3&theater 








Velimir Mirt https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10201656852162218&set=o.231541889418&type=3&theater








western entrance into the city


----------



## oakwood....

*City Center*





































by me


----------



## Kingslayer

Goran Necin http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9548419817/sizes/l/in/photostream/








Trg Bana Jelačića, Zagreb, Hrvatska
Goran Necin http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9548419993/sizes/l/in/photostream/








Trg Bana Jelačića, Zagreb, Hrvatska
Goran Necin http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9548420381/sizes/l/in/photostream/








Trg Bana Jelačića, Zagreb, Hrvatska
Goran Necin http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9551208626/sizes/l/in/photostream/








Zagreb, Croatia (Downtown)
Marc Pascual Herrera http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9555060994/ 








Marc Pascual Herrera http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9555058526/sizes/l/in/photostream/








Marc Pascual Herrera http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9552272625/sizes/l/in/photostream/








roksoslav http://www.flickr.com/photos/g6/9554812268/sizes/l/in/photostream/








Kallina House
Sarah Sampsel http://www.flickr.com/photos/sarahsampsel/9561075446/sizes/c/in/photostream/








Sarah Sampsel http://www.flickr.com/photos/sarahsampsel/9558284121/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Kingslayer

Zlatko Unger http://www.flickr.com/photos/zlatko...GM-fyT2cE-fySVaq-fzrzdA-fzryiL-fyCJsB-fyCFAx/








Zagreb at Night
Zlatko Unger http://www.flickr.com/photos/zlatko...2A-fyCBy6-fyCLLH-fyCDm2-fyT3ad-fyCBGz-fySUV1/








Ban Jelačić
Zlatko Unger http://www.flickr.com/photos/zlatko...Gz-fySUV1-fyCFKa-fyCJGM-fyT2cE-fySVaq-fyCJsB/








Ban Jelačić Square
Zlatko Unger http://www.flickr.com/photos/zlatko...m2-fyT3ad-fyCBGz-fySUV1-fyCFKa-fyCJGM-fyT2cE/








Streets of Zagreb
Zlatko Unger http://www.flickr.com/photos/zlatko...V1-fyCFKa-fyT2cE-fyCJGM-fySVaq-fyCJsB-fyCFAx/








Streets of Zagreb
Sonja Daisy https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=435018266611433&set=o.231541889418&type=3&theater








Velimir Mirt https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10201668190925680&set=o.231541889418&type=3&theater








Kačićeva, od Ilice prema Prilazu i Klaićevoj
Velimir Mirt https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10201668752339715&set=o.231541889418&type=3&theater








Jurišićeva, Martićeva i istočni dio Zagreba
Peter Clarke http://www.flickr.com/photos/962866...Ci-fyVN1D-fyTwrt-fzaD4s-fyVEwt-fz97A1-fyUaH4/


----------



## Kingslayer

Ljiljana Wjeshtica Cviljak https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151755516934034&set=o.231541889418&type=3&theater








Zoran ZG https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=172197339631084&set=o.231541889418&type=3&theater 








Zoran ZG https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=172194806298004&set=o.231541889418&type=3&theater








Zoran ZG https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=172194732964678&set=o.231541889418&type=3&theater








Vesna Crnkovic https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=582717308433297&set=o.231541889418&type=3&theater








Mate Franic https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=3403736630125&set=o.231541889418&type=3&theater


----------



## Kingslayer

davjac http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5448/9576147667_8d81f313f5_b.jpg 








The Croatian National Theatre in Zagreb
Mate Franic https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=3406172451019&set=o.231541889418&type=3&theater








Dom željezničara, Mihanovićeva.
Dario Vuksanović https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=435257369917978&set=o.231541889418&type=3&theater








Na uglu Ilice i Gundulićeve
Zoran ZG https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=172199579630860&set=o.231541889418&type=3&theater








Suncica Cvek https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=544245748976125&set=o.231541889418&type=3&theater








Bruno Bukvic https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10201924132892129&set=o.231541889418&type=3&theater








Markova crkva
roksoslav http://www.flickr.com/photos/g6/957...1c-fAqUJS-fAbAmX-fAbAFH-fAonFh-fA7FEP-fAivKy/








Hrvatski učiteljski dom - Zagreb, Trg maršala Tita 4
Nicholas http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9574144013/sizes/l/in/photostream/








Zagreb, Zrinjevac
Tiago Manuel Rolinho http://www.flickr.com/photos/metros...bE-fzHswq-fzQiY5-fzxeWx-fzJrUJ-fzt4T8-fzH9Uy/








Metropolitano de Zagreb


----------



## Kingslayer

This is actually a music video but the title says it all. Enjoy.


----------



## Kingslayer

Zagreb in a fog - From Mount Medvednica








Ivan Klindić https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10201892720334467&set=o.231541889418&type=3&theater

Draskoviceva street








Ljerka Smoljanovic https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10202953619871327&set=o.231541889418&type=3&theater

Cvjetni square 








Milenka Tatalovic https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=545990155499250&set=o.231541889418&type=3&theater


----------



## Andrés Salazar

Beautiful Croatian capital.


----------



## Kingslayer

Perica Hezler https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=620063744732752&set=o.231541889418&type=3&theater


----------



## Kingslayer

Zlatko Gašpar https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=619780818057444&set=o.231541889418&type=3&theater









Zlatko Gašpar https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=620111251357734&set=o.231541889418&type=3&theater









Zlatko Gašpar https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=619778161391043&set=o.231541889418&type=3&theater









Zlatko Gašpar https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=619773891391470&set=o.231541889418&type=3&theater


----------



## Kingslayer

Zlata Žerjavić Grgurević https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=668979826496452&set=o.231541889418&type=3&theater









Zlatko Gašpar https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=620953887940137&set=o.231541889418&type=3&theater


----------



## Kingslayer

Mario Kociper http://www.flickr.com/photos/mariokociper/12502449743/









Morgan Matijevic https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10202199606683879&set=o.231541889418&type=3&theater


----------



## Andrés Salazar

Zagreb grad :drool: I think this and Varazdin are the most beautiful cities in the Republika Hrvatska. (The capital of today and the capital of the past) :master:


----------



## Kingslayer

Andrés Salazar said:


> Zagreb grad :drool: I think this and Varazdin are the most beautiful cities in the Republika Hrvatska. (The capital of today and the capital of the past) :master:


If you like Varždin, here's Varaždin photo thread so you can see more photos of the town.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=543256


----------



## Kingslayer

Poje Mario https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10202350447895362&set=o.231541889418&type=3&theater









Zlatko Gašpar https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=621799177855608&set=o.231541889418&type=3&theater









Zlatko Gašpar https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=622058327829693&set=o.231541889418&type=3&theater










Zlatko Gašpar https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=621875747847951&set=o.231541889418&type=3&theater









Zlatko Gašpar https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=622058871162972&set=o.231541889418&type=3&theater


----------



## Kingslayer

http://www.vecernji.hr/media/cache/e...627f708303.jpg









http://www.maslinica-rabac.com/image.../croatia-3.jpg









http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-J2CXvtIY_j...600/HAZU6b.JPG









http://5cities.zgsport.hr/gallery/za...o-Vrdoljak.jpg









http://www.markovrdoljak.com/reposit...olio_large.jpg


----------



## Kingslayer

Croatian National Bank








Ana Lasic https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=285751568242934&set=o.231541889418&type=3&theater

Zagreb Coat of Arms made out of flowers 








Vladimir Dimic https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=611032305645990&set=o.231541889418&type=3&theater


----------



## Kingslayer

by [email protected] photo, flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/romanski/11747702665/


----------



## Andrés Salazar

Simply breathtaking.


----------



## Kingslayer

Zagreb on a rainy winter day

St. Catherine's Church, Zagreb

Zagreb, Croatia by drewis, on Flickr


----------



## Kingslayer

Moon and Venus over Zagreb









Boris Štromar http://www.flickr.com/photos/319527...biR-kneiHr-knfciP-kngByS-kkQvLr-kkSznE-kkQ1hM


----------



## Kingslayer

Milenka Tatalovic https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=553829108048688&set=o.231541889418&type=3&theater


----------



## Kingslayer

Zagreb's Ban Jelačić Square by Butch Osborne, on Flickr


----------



## Kingslayer

Ban Josip Jelacic Statue In Zagreb by Butch Osborne, on Flickr


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja

A i ti si tu :lol: :cheers:


----------



## Kingslayer




----------



## Kingslayer

cervus2











cervus2


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ these two pics reminds me the Gas Town in Vancouver. I like it!


----------



## midrise

mg:..Impressive.......looks like a very nice historic and compact central urban core to explore..kay::uh:kay::shocked:kay:


----------



## Kingslayer

*Strossmayer Promenade*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## Kingslayer

by YU-AMC


----------



## Kingslayer

*ZAGREB BY NIGHT*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## Kingslayer

suburbs


----------



## Kingslayer

*Main square 03/2014*











 Liquid Flow 










 Liquid Flow


----------



## oakwood....

*Welcome to Zagreb, Border Movers!*


----------



## alluux

Very nice!!!


----------



## Kingslayer

*Ministry of culture*











Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## Kingslayer

*main square*











Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## Kingslayer

*Radiceva street*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## Kingslayer

*Kaptol 05/2014*











 Mihael Cmrk


----------



## Kingslayer

*Cvjetni Square 05/2014*











 nrijavec


----------



## Kingslayer

Ptičica More photos by samosvoja


----------



## Kingslayer

*Ilica street 05/2014
*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## Kingslayer

*23.05.2014 @ Zagreb Tower
*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## Kingslayer

*View from Miramarska street 27/05/2014*










 Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook 











 Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## Kingslayer

*Tkalčićeva street 05/2014*










 Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook 











 Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## Kingslayer

*Zeleni Val - June 7, 2014*










Vilim Hlusicka


----------



## Kingslayer




----------



## Andrés Salazar

Amazing view!


----------



## Kingslayer

*Kaptol 06/2014*










 Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook 











 Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## Kingslayer

*summer solstice 21/06/2014*










 Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook 











 Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## Kingslayer

by brch


----------



## Kingslayer

*Bakačeva/Cesarčeva street 07/2014*










 Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## Kingslayer

Zagreb 2014 by thenightrider, on Flickr



Zagreb 2014 by thenightrider, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates about Zagreb :cheers:


----------



## Kingslayer

New Mazda commercial filmed in Zagreb


----------



## Kingslayer

*Marshal Tito Square/Savska Road 07/2014*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## Kingslayer

Zrinjevac Park








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10203452155837327&set=gm.10152598944649419&type=1


----------



## Kingslayer

Ben Murray


----------



## Kingslayer

Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook [/QUOTE]


----------



## Kingslayer

*Masarykova/Gundulićeva street 08/2014*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook 










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## Kingslayer

*HNK 03/08/2014*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## Kingslayer

*Miramarska street 08/2014*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## Kingslayer

*Držićeva/Mislavova street 08/2014*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## Kingslayer

*Jurišićeva street*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## Kingslayer

*Cvjetni Square*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## Kingslayer

*St. Marks Square on Upper Town (medieval part of the city)*










 Redstone Hill










 Redstone Hill


----------



## Kingslayer

*St. Catherine's Church on Upper Town*









 Redstone Hill


----------



## Kingslayer

*Jurišićeva street 08/08/2014*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Awesome, very nice :cheers:


----------



## cinxxx

My album from Zagreb, May 2014


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ great photos and thanks for sharing!


----------



## Kingslayer

*Palmotićeva street*










 Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## Japanac

Great photos! :cheers:


----------



## Kingslayer

*Marshal Tito Square 11/08/2014*








Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook 


*Tkalčićeva street 08/2014*








 Jose María











Jesse Turner


----------



## Kingslayer

*Bana Jelačića Square 08/2014*










 Hrvoje Sasek










 Jose María










 Jose María










 Jose María


----------



## Kingslayer

*Tkalčićeva street*










C K Leung


----------



## Urban Legend

Very intresting pictures.


----------



## oakwood....

*Zagreb*

Some nodes can not be disentangled:

[URL="http://







[/URL]

https://www.facebook.com/aleksandar...3009303416737/797197193664608/?type=1&theater


----------



## Kingslayer

*Radićeva street*










Tim Bromilow


*Mirogoj 16/09/2014*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## Kingslayer

*Visoka/Demetrova street*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


09/2014[/B]










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook 

*Zrinjevac Park 18/09/2014*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## Kingslayer

*King Tomislav*










 glava2005


----------



## Kingslayer

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10203626758208092&set=o.231541889418&type=3


----------



## Kingslayer

MBat


----------



## Kingslayer

Vanessa Jost


----------



## Kingslayer

*10/2014 Old Pharmacy, Kamenita street 9* 
It opened in the year 1355. One of the pharmacists was Niccolo Alighieri, grandson of famous poet Dante Alighieri (Divine comedy).










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## Kingslayer

*Christmas Tram*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Ilica*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Maksimir*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## Kingslayer

http://filmingincroatia.hr/hr/regije/sredisnja_hrvatska_i_zagreb/zagreb/zagreb


----------



## Kingslayer

http://filmingincroatia.hr/hr/regije/sredisnja_hrvatska_i_zagreb/zagreb/zagreb


----------



## Kingslayer

brch said:


>


..


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## sabahudin3

brch, SSC


----------



## sabahudin3

*Bana Jelačića Square 05/12/2014*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Lovely, very nice updates


----------



## sabahudin3

*Bakačeva/Cesarčeva street 05/12/2014*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*HNK *










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Europe Square 12/2014*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*NSK*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Maksimir Entryway 12/2014*










 ivan_m_zg


----------



## sabahudin3

*View towards south 12/2014*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice updates from Zagreb :cheers:


----------



## sabahudin3

*Zrinjevac 12/2014*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=591700194296517&set=gm.10152923051309419&type=1&theater


----------



## sabahudin3

*King Tomislav Square 10/12/2014*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Bana Jelačića Square 12/12/2014*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Funicular*










 Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*West Zagreb 11/01/2015* --  _davor -- *flickr*


----------



## sabahudin3

*Stross view 01/2015*










 Zakaj volim Zagreb - Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Jarun Lake 12/01/2015*










 Zakaj volim Zagreb - Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Lake Jarun (view at Arena & Arena Center) 13/01/2015 17:45*










 Zakaj volim Zagreb - Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*St Blaž 14/01/2015*










 Zakaj volim Zagreb - Facebook


----------



## TomFoster

Would love to visit Croatia, I figure a trip to Zagreb, then through the Plitvice National Park, Split and down to Dubrovnik would be ideal...especially as I'm into photography!


----------



## sabahudin3

You could visit Zadar or Šibenik also. There are on your way too. :cheers:


----------



## sabahudin3

*Cathedral 16/01/2015* --  Jozic Dami -- *flickr*


----------



## sabahudin3

*Early morning* --  Dario Venturini  -- *flickr*


----------



## sabahudin3

*Ilica street*










 Zakaj volim Zagreb - Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Zagreb :cheers:


----------



## sabahudin3

*Zrinjevac* -- Generoso Mrack  -- *flickr*


----------



## sabahudin3

*Opatička street 1*










 Zakaj volim Zagreb - Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Westin hotel view* -- Horia Rusu  -- *flickr*


----------



## sabahudin3

*HNK 01/2015*










 Zakaj volim Zagreb - Facebook











 Zakaj volim Zagreb - Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Strossmayer square / Matičina street*










 Zakaj volim Zagreb - Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Zrinjevac 28/01/2015*










 Zakaj volim Zagreb - Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Upper town view
Emperor Diocletian; SSC 31/01/2014*


----------



## christos-greece

Wonderful, very nice updates :applause:


----------



## sabahudin3

*Cathedral *










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Strossmayer Square 11/03/2015*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*National and University Library in Zagreb* -- Zoran M. -- *flickr*


----------



## sabahudin3

*Manduševac 14/03/2015*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## sabahudin3

*Jurišićeva street 03/2015*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook 










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook 










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook 










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Bana Jelačića Square 18/03/2015 20h*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Varšavska street*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Sky Office Tower. Taken on March 18, 2015 * -- Vilim Hlusicka -- *flickr*


----------



## sabahudin3

*HAZU*









*Majesty. Taken on March 15, 2015 * -- Francesca Delbianco -- *flickr*


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## sabahudin3

*Masarykova street 21/03/2015*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Sveučilišna avenue*


*streets all mine* -- Cherrys Picks --* flickr*


----------



## sabahudin3

*NSK 23/03/2015*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Zagreb. Taken on March 26, 2015 * -- Jozic Dami  -- *flickr*


----------



## sabahudin3

*Croatian National Theatre in Zagreb*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice as always :cheers:


----------



## sabahudin3

*Arena Zagreb 03/2015*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*King Tomislav Square 03/2015*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Bundek Lake 03/2015*



















By Emperor Diocletian; SSC


----------



## sabahudin3

*Hrvatskih velikana Square 03/2015*










By Emperor Diocletian; SSC


----------



## sabahudin3

*Art pavilion*










by Milan Z81; SSC


----------



## sabahudin3

*30/03/2015 King Tomislav Square*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Zrinjevac*










*by Milan Z81; SSC*


----------



## sabahudin3

*Nova Ves 03/2015*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*31/03/2015*










*by Emperor Diocletian; SSC*


----------



## sabahudin3

*King Tomislav Square*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Cathedral 04/2015*










By Emperor Diocletian; SSC


----------



## sabahudin3

*Kaptol 04/2015 *










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Travno 02/04/2015 *










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Strossmayer Square 04/2015 *










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Nova Ves 86 2015 *










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Zagreb Eye viewpoint by Ballota; SkyscraperCity*


----------



## sabahudin3

*Zagreb Eye viewpoint by Ballota; SkyscraperCity*
*vol.2 *


----------



## sabahudin3

*Zagreb Eye viewpoint by Ballota; SkyscraperCity*
*vol.3 *


----------



## sabahudin3

*Zagreb by Ballota; SkyscraperCity*


----------



## sabahudin3

*Zagreb by Ballota; SkyscraperCity*
*vol.2*


----------



## sabahudin3

*Zagreb by Ballota; SkyscraperCity
vol.3*


----------



## sabahudin3

*Zagreb by Ballota; SkyscraperCity
vol.4*


----------



## Urban Legend

City centre is very classy. I love it.


----------



## sabahudin3

*Selska street 03/04/2015*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Braće Hrvatskog Zmaja Square*









*IMGP2315* --  Hrvoje Joe Topic -- *flickr*


----------



## sabahudin3

*Strossmayer Square*









*by Milan Z81; Skyscrapercity*


----------



## sabahudin3

*KingTomislava Square 04/2015*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Zagreb :cheers:


----------



## sabahudin3

*Nama Ilica (since 1881) 04/2015 *










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*National and University Library/Nacionalna i sveučilišna knjižnica 
04/2015*










*by Milan Z81; skyscrapercity*


----------



## sabahudin3

*Empty city*









*Easter - Fine windy day in Zagreb. Taken on April 5, 2015 * --  Zoran M.  -- *flickr*


----------



## sabahudin3

*Dolac Market*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Basaričkova street*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Zagreb 5. Taken on March 30, 2015 * --  Amer Konjhodzic  -- *flickr*









*Zagreb 2. Taken on March 30, 2015 * --  Amer Konjhodzic  -- *flickr*


----------



## sabahudin3

*Maksimir park 07/04/2015*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Stross view 04/2015*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Cvjetni (Flower) Square 08/04/2015*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Upper town*









*
IMG_3774* --  Bőr Benedek photo -- *flickr*


----------



## sabahudin3

*Kaptol 04/2015 *










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*King Tomislav Square | Trg kralja Tomislava | 10/04/2015*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*‘Funicular Railway’ Lower and Upper Towns, Zagreb, Central Croatia, Croatia, Eastern Europe* -- am imag3s -- *flickr*


----------



## christos-greece

Really great, very nice updates from Zagreb :cheers:


----------



## sabahudin3

*Mihanovićeva street 12/04/2015*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*King Tomislav Square*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Kozarčeva street 05/2015*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## ArW

Sunny and lovely city :cheers:


----------



## sabahudin3

*Tkalčićeva *









*Zagreb* -- Projeto Alternativa  -- *flickr *


----------



## sabahudin3

*Upper town 05/2015*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Parliament*









*Zagreb* -- Projeto Alternativa  -- *flickr*


----------



## sabahudin3

*Mirogoj *









*Zagreb* -- Projeto Alternativa  -- *flickr*


----------



## sabahudin3

*Orage ball* -- G0DeX  -- *flickr*


----------



## sabahudin3

*Ivana Tkalcica street, Downtown Zagreb, Croatia * -- Josh Sliffe -- *flickr*


----------



## sabahudin3

*Maksimir 4th Lake *










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Marshal Tito Square 05/2015*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

Very good, very nice updates


----------



## sabahudin3

*Marulić Square 05/2015*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Bundek 05/2015*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Siget 10/05/2015*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Saint George Killing the Dragon 05/2015*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Main train station*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook 

*Lisinski concert hall*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Kamenita street*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*St Marko Square*









*Markov trg* -- Boro P  -- *flickr*


----------



## sabahudin3

*Arena Zagreb* -- Vilim Hlusicka -- *flickr *


----------



## sabahudin3

*Vukovarska street*










http://domidizajn.jutarnji.hr/analiza-potraznje-za-stambenim-prostorom-u-hrvatskoj/


----------



## sabahudin3

*Marshal Tito Square 07/08/2015*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Berislavićeva street/Gajeva street 08/2015*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Ilica street 05/08/2015*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## Yellow Fever

Nice pics as always!


----------



## sabahudin3

*Jelačić Square*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Žrtava fašizma Square 08/2015*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Zagreb :cheers:


----------



## sabahudin3

*Jelačić Square 08/2015*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Art pavilion 08/2015*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Amazing, very nice as well :cheers:


----------



## sabahudin3

*
Croatie, Zagreb-66* -- Lucie van Dongen  -- *flickr *


----------



## sabahudin3

*
Croatie, Zagreb-74* -- Lucie van Dongen  -- *flickr *


----------



## sabahudin3

Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*The Croatian National Theatre in Zagreb. Taken on August 9, 2015* -- Amer Konjhodzic  -- *flickr *


----------



## sabahudin3

*Jelačić Square 08/08/2015*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*09/08/2015*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Upper town*









by klun, fotozine.org
http://fotozine.org/index.php?knjiga=galerije&poglavlje=4997&list=36062&element=664976


----------



## sabahudin3

*Mirogoj 08/2015*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Wonderful, very nice photos from Zagreb as well :cheers:


----------



## sabahudin3

*
Zagreb en Zagreb, capitale de la Croatie* -- Sophie .C -- *flickr *


----------



## sabahudin3

*Lovački rog 08/2015*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Gundulićeva/Masarykova street 08/2015*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

by klun, fotozine.org
http://fotozine.org/index.php?knjiga=galerije&poglavlje=4997&list=36062&element=664852


----------



## sabahudin3

*Grand center. Radnička road 08/2015*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Mirogoj 08/2015*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Bundek Lake 15/08/2015*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice photos from Zagreb :cheers:


----------



## sabahudin3

*King Tomislav Square 08/2015*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Trnje 16/08/2015*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Glavni kolodvor 08/2015*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Grgura Ninskog street 08/2015*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## Yellow Fever

the front grille is missing on that train.


----------



## sabahudin3

Its out of use long time ago... :lol:


----------



## Yellow Fever

at least they keep it as original, people might put on a fake one in China.


----------



## sabahudin3

by klun, fotozine.org
http://fotozine.org/index.php?knjiga=galerije&poglavlje=4997&list=36062&element=665228


----------



## DaveF12

very nice city.....


----------



## sabahudin3

*Bundek Lake 08/2015*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Enjoying The View 08/2015*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Kvaternik Square 08/2015*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Medvedgrad castle 22/08/2015*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*St Marko 22/08/2015*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*012* --  Marion Delaunay  -- *flickr *


----------



## sabahudin3

*Cesarčeva street*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Ilica/Mesnička street*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Ilica street*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Jezuitski Square 24/08/2015*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Béla IV Park, Upper town 08/2015*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Stara Vlaška street 08/2015*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*View toward east 28/08/2015*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Ivanićgradska street. View towards west 08/2015*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Zagreb :cheers:


----------



## sabahudin3

*Svetošimunska road*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Emperor Diocletian; SkyscraperCity*


----------



## sabahudin3

*Dolac view*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Trešnjevka 01/09/2015*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*------->*









*Emperor Diocletian; SkyscraperCity*


----------



## sabahudin3

_* Taken on September 1, 2015 *_









*zgrada Muzičke akademije, Zagreb* --  Milan Duniskvarić  -- *flickr *


----------



## sabahudin3

*Oktogon*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Jelačić Square*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Vlaška/Vončinina 14/09/2015*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*St Marko - roof 12/09/2015*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Krvavi most 09/2015*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Maksimir Park in Zagreb, Croatia #reflection #lake #nature #colorful #travel #croatia* -- Dario Horvat -- *flickr *


----------



## sabahudin3

*Müllerov breg View*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Vlaška street/Europe Square 09/2015*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Lotrščak 09/2015*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Petrinjska street/Amruševa street 09/2015*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Hrvatsko Narodno Kazalište, Zagreb* -- Kristijan Puljek  -- *flickr *


----------



## sabahudin3

*Jarun, Zagreb, Croatia* --  mladjo samo  -- *flickr *


----------



## sabahudin3

*Radnička *










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Starčević Square 17/09/2015*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Zagreb, Croatia - The roofs of Zagreb & Zagreb cathedral* -- Marin Stanišić Photography -- *flickr *


----------



## sabahudin3

*Mihanovićeva street 18/09/2015*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Stross view*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## sabahudin3

*Jurišićeva street 09/2015*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Bukovačka road 18/09/2015*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Jarun 09/2015*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Bundek *










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Grič*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Grgura Ninskog street*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Randomness* -- Kristijan Puljek -- *flickr *


----------



## sabahudin3

*Strojarska street*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Maksimir Park 19/09/2015*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*View at Cathedral 21/09/2015*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Tkalčićeva street*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Vrbik 09/2015*
*by quadral; SkyscraperCity*


photo sharing


photo sharing


image hosting free


----------



## sabahudin3

*Miramarska road*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Railway Bridge 19/09/2015*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*DSC01235* -- Kyra & Daniel  -- *flickr *


----------



## sabahudin3

*Zagreb, Croatia #city #street #people #sunset #architecture #travel #zagreb #croatia* -- Dario Horvat -- *flickr *


----------



## sabahudin3

edit


----------



## sabahudin3

*Strojarska by night*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Mirogoj*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

Zagreb, Croatia - Ban Jelačić Square by Marin Stanišić Photography, on Flickr


----------



## sabahudin3

2015-09-25_06-06-35 by hyacinth314 on Flickr


----------



## sabahudin3

*Jurjevska street*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Zagreb :cheers:


----------



## sabahudin3

*Braće Hrvatskog Zmaja Square/Radićeva street 09/2015*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Jelačić Square 10/2015*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Mesnička street 10/2015*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

Zagreb DSCF0248-1 by aaron.tkr on Flickr


----------



## sabahudin3

Jarun, Zagreb, Croatia by mladjo samo on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Zagreb :cheers:


----------



## sabahudin3

*Vukovarska street/Andrašecova street 10/2015*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

Zagreb. St mark's church in Zagreb by Frida Doekes on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Old district of Zagreb? A very nice photo btw


----------



## sabahudin3

Yep. Its Upper town, oldest part of the city. Church was built as early as the 13th century, but later was radically reconstructed.
St Marko Square is Croatian Syntagma Square, government and parliament are there.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Thanks for the info kay:


----------



## sabahudin3

*Cathedral of the Assumption of the Blessed Virgin Mary 10/2015*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*St Marko Square 10/2015*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Strojarska street 05/10/2015*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

Studijski centar socijalnog rada by Kristijan Puljek on Flickr


----------



## sabahudin3

*British Square 10/2015*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*British Square
Sunday 04/10/2015
Antique Fair*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Remete View, Early in the Morning 05/10/2015*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Good Morning Zagreb*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Lotrščak Tower 05/10/2015*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

IMGP7391 by ivoras on Flickr


----------



## sabahudin3

*Kamenita street 10/2015*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Ilica street*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Mirogoj*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Varšavska street 10/2015*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

Mirogoj cemetery by Dubravka Franz on Flickr


----------



## sabahudin3

*Roosevelt Square 10/2015*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Art pavilion 10/2015*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

Balkans-34.jpg by Richard Brunsvold on Flickr


----------



## sabahudin3

*Slavonska Avenue*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Love padlocks 10/2015*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Strossmayer Square 10/2015*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## iverjames

wow


----------



## iverjames

nice place


----------



## iverjames

wish i could go there


----------



## sabahudin3

*Preradovićeva street 10/2015*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

ZAGREB by Jesus navarro guillen on Flickr


ZAGREB by Jesus navarro guillen on Flickr


----------



## sabahudin3

*Maksimir 10/2015*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice updates from Zagreb :cheers:


----------



## sabahudin3

St.Mark`s Church by Robert Zahariev on Flickr


----------



## sabahudin3

*Jarun 10/2015*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

11257 by K K NG on Flickr


----------



## Dukljanka

Museum Mimara is beautiful, I visited it. 









By me


----------



## Dukljanka

Homepage | Mimara museum - Muzej Mimara









By me


----------



## sabahudin3

Zagreb by Premshree Pillai on Flickr


----------



## sabahudin3

Zagreb, Croatia by Terra Libera on Flickr


----------



## sabahudin3

*20/10/2015*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Radićeva street 20/10/2015*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## Yellow Fever

wonder why they only use red roofs on the houses and buildings.


----------



## sabahudin3

Thats natural color of dirt roof tiles are made of.


----------



## sabahudin3

*Vlaška street*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Jarun*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

Mirogoj Cemetery by kyson morgan on Flickr


----------



## sabahudin3

*Tkalčićeva street*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

EDIT


----------



## sabahudin3

IMG_3702.jpg by Maarten De Wispelaere on Flickr


----------



## sabahudin3

*Jarun*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

Wonderful, very nice photos from Zagreb :cheers:

This below is beautiful, awesome!


sabahudin3 said:


> *20/10/2015*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

Yep, north part of city center, built on mountain slopes, mostly old villas.


----------



## sabahudin3

*Cvjetni Square 10/2015*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Maksimir 10/2015*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook 











Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*by brch; SkyscraperCity*


----------



## sabahudin3

Zagreb HNK by Balkan Youth Newsroom on Flickr


----------



## Dukljanka

*Cvjetni trg*









By me


----------



## sabahudin3

*by brch; SkyscraperCity*


----------



## sabahudin3

*Medvedgrad*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*By brch; SkyscraperCity*


----------



## sabahudin3

2015-11-05 14.05.42 by Brian Hartman on Flickr


----------



## sabahudin3

*from Mladosti bridge 11/2015*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Sky Office*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Tkalčićeva street 07/11/2015*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Maksimir 06/11/2015*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice updates about Zagreb :cheers:


----------



## sabahudin3

*Bundek 11/2015*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## Dukljanka

by *korom*


----------



## sabahudin3

*Krešimirov Square 11/2015*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Matoševa street 11/2015*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*NSK*










ptičica


----------



## sabahudin3

*Ilirski Square 11/2015*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook 

*Maksimir 11/2015*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Bundek 08/11/2015*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Jarun 08/11/2015*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

Zagreb, Croatia - Art pavilion by Marin Stanišić Photography on Flickr


----------



## sabahudin3

Zagreb by Elena Rodríguez Flores on Flickr


----------



## sabahudin3

edit


----------



## sabahudin3

*Maksimir*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Remete morning view 09/11/2015*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*07/11/2015*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Trešnjevka 11/2015*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Cvjetni Square 11/2015*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*11/2015*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## maryspirk

Slava Banu Jelačiću i njegovoj vojsci koja je taj puta obranila zajedničku nam državu, pravu EU toga doba. Zbog tih zasluga, vele, Bana Jelačića, cijela Hrvatska i Zagreb, zbog respekta i zahvalnosti, dobila je ovakve parkove, građevine, arhitekturu, institucije ... da lakše služi kao protuteža mađarskim "velikosrpskim" hegemonističkim težnjama ...


----------



## sabahudin3

*Demetrova/Mletačka street 12/11/2015*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Krvavi most 11/2015*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

St Mark's Church by Dan Froese on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Zagreb :cheers:


----------



## sabahudin3

*Medvedgrad medieval castle*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Upper town morning view 11/2015*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Botanical Garden 11/2015*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

sabahudin3 said:


> *Upper town morning view 11/2015*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


Wonderful, very nice sunrise photo :cheers:


----------



## sabahudin3

Maksimirska street by Mazey Do on Flickr


----------



## sabahudin3

*Kaptol 11/2015*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Tkalčićeva street 22/11/2015*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Sljeme 22/11/2015*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Haulikova street view 22/11/2015*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*After the rain, Panorama -------->*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Strahoščak street view 21/11/2015*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Jelačić Square*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Pogled iz ulice Strahoščak 21/11/2015*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

Gunduliceva u Ilicu by Sindikat biciklista on Flickr


----------



## sabahudin3

#tram #zagreb #urban #town #city #old #fence #postcard #travel #street #streetphotography #walk #wanderlust #vscocam #escape #perspective #igers #instagood #sky #candela #day #picoftheday #lovebalkan #way #croatia #blue #letsgoeverywhere #travelgram #trav by marina lj on Flickr


----------



## sabahudin3

*Šubić Zrinski Square 11/2015*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

Croatian National Theatre by Dan Froese on Flickr


----------



## sabahudin3

*Žrtava fašizma Square*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Trnsko NZG*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*City pick*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates as always :cheers:


----------



## sabahudin3

*28/11/2015*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Mirogoj 11/2015*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Maksimir*










pticica.com


----------



## sabahudin3

*Zrinjevac 11/2015*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice updates as well :cheers:


----------



## sabahudin3

*Jelačić Square*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Ante Starčevića Square*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*King Tomislav Square*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Jelačić Square*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Varšavska street*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Zrinjevac Square*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ nice!


----------



## sabahudin3

*King Tomislav Square 12/2015*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Jelačić Square 12/2015*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Jelačić Square 12/2015*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Vukovarska street 12/2015*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

Zagreb Tomislavac by ervin cividini on Flickr


----------



## sabahudin3

*Jelačić Square 12/2015*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Slavonska Avenue / Savska road*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Manduševac 12/2015*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

Zagreb Christmas Market by Stefan P on Flickr


Walking Around Zagreb by Stefan P, on Flickr


----------



## sabahudin3

Zagreb Christmas Market by Stefan P on Flickr


Zagreb Christmas Market by Stefan P on Flickr


----------



## sabahudin3

Old House in Zagreb by Stefan P on Flickr


Old House in Zagreb by Stefan P on Flickr


----------



## sabahudin3

Dragon Slayer by Stefan P on Flickr


Orange Building by Stefan P on Flickr


----------



## sabahudin3

*Jelačić Square 04/12/2015*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Gornji grad (Upper town) 12/2015*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Kurelčeva street 12/2015*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Zagreb 2015*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Zagreb 2015*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Zagreb as always do :cheers:


----------



## sabahudin3

*NSK 12/2015*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

brch said:


>


..


----------



## sabahudin3

*Jelačić Square 12/2015*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*St Marko Square 12/2015*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Arena Zagreb 12/2015*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Cvjetni Square 12/2015*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Night view*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## Peregrin Tuk

excelent updates sabahudin3


----------



## sabahudin3

Tram in Ilica by Mladen Rabuzin on Flickr


----------



## sabahudin3

*Gajeva street 12/2015*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Bogovićeva street / Margaretska street 12/2015*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*King Tomislav Square 22/12/2015*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

Next stop Lapland by Inga Vuljanko Desnica on Flickr


----------



## sabahudin3

*Sretan Božić - Merry Christmas !*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Bundek Lake 25/12/2015*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*by Kingslayer; skyscrapercity*


----------



## sabahudin3

*by Kingslayer; skyscrapercity *


----------



## sabahudin3

*Trg maršala Tita 01/2016*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Kamenita vrata 01/2016*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*01/2016*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Ilica 01/2016*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Žrtava fašizma Square 01/2016*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Stross 01/2016*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Stross 01/2016*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Park Ribnjak 01/2016*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Jelačić Square 01/2016*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Krvavi Most 01/2016*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Tkalčićeva & Radićeva street 01/2016*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Beautiful, very nice winter (snow) photos :cheers:


----------



## sabahudin3

*Kvaternik Square 01/2016*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Tkalčićeva street 01/2016*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook 










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook 










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook 










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook 










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Travno NZG 01/2016*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook 

*Dubrava 01/2016*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook 

*Trešnjevka 01/2016*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*01/2016*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*HNK 01/2016*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Zrinjevac 01/2016*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Tkalčićeva 01/2016*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Kamenita 01/2016*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Really a lot snow in streets of Zagreb  ...very nice updates btw


----------



## sabahudin3

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Really a lot snow in streets of Zagreb  ...very nice updates btw


As a matter of fact the snow melted down already.


----------



## sabahudin3

*Križanićeva 01/2016*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

city by darioD2 on Flickr


----------



## sabahudin3

*Maksimir park 01/2016*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Bundek 01/2016*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Kamenita vrata*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Maksimirska road / Svetice street 01/2016*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*by brch; skyscrapercity*


----------



## sabahudin3

*Mesnička street 01/2016*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Night in the city - Noć u gradu*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Dolac 01/2016*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Jelačić Square 01/2016*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

Wonderful, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## sabahudin3

Tearful Zagreb beneath cheerful sky by Vilim Hlusicka on Flickr


----------



## sabahudin3

*Schlosser Stairs 16/01/2016*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Strojarska street 16/01/2016*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Palainovka view - Pogled sa Palainovke 01/2016*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Zrinjevac 01/2016*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Kamenita vrata, 16/01/2016*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Opatovina*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Funicular 01/2016*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Trg bana Jelačića - Jelačić Square 01/2016*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

Really great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## sabahudin3

Zagreb by Chaiyun Damkaew on Flickr


----------



## sabahudin3

*Dolac 01/2016*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

Sljeme, Zagreb, Croatia by domado2009 on Flickr


----------



## sabahudin3

Zagreb by tomislav154 on Flickr


----------



## sabahudin3

*Masarykova street / Gundulićeva street 01/2016*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

Wonderful, very nice updates once again :cheers:


----------



## sabahudin3

*Dubravkin put 01/2016*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Kamenita vrata - Stone gate 01/2016*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Masarykova street / Gundulićeva street 01/2016*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Radićeva street*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Oktogon*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Maksimir 23/01/2016*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Stross 01/2016*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Tkalčićeva street 25/01/2016*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Kamenita vrata - Stone gate 01/2016*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## Peregrin Tuk

nice update sabahudin3


----------



## sabahudin3

*Tomićeva street 01/2016*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Donje Svetice*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

Zagreb by MRO Saavedra on Flickr


----------



## sabahudin3

*Savska/Vukovarska 27/01/2016*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

Gornji_Grad_BW-22 by Goran Pavletic on Flickr


----------



## sabahudin3

*01/2016*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Slow Train Coming*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Kaptol*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Zagreb :cheers:


----------



## sabahudin3

*Jarun 30/01/2016*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Zrinjevac, Meteorological column - Meteorološki stup*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Selska*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Pogled prema jugu - View towards south*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Beautiful, very nice :cheers:


----------



## sabahudin3

*Jarun*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Mirogoj*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Cmrok*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Pogled sa Kožarskih stuba - Kožarske stairs view*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*07/02/2016*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*02/2016*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Kaptol 02/2016*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

DSC08410-HDR by domado2009 on Flickr


----------



## sabahudin3

DSC08553-HDR by domado2009 on Flickr


----------



## sabahudin3

DSC09261 by domado2009 on Flickr


----------



## sabahudin3

*02/2016*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Ilica 02/2016*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

DSC01713-Pano-ILCE-7-20160205 by Falcdragon on Flickr


----------



## sabahudin3

DSC01731-ILCE-7-20160205 by Falcdragon on Flickr


----------



## sabahudin3

*Botanički vrt - Botanical Garden 02/2016*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*HNK*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

Wonderful, very nice updates as always :cheers:


----------



## sabahudin3

*Snowy Zagreb - Snježni Zagreb 2016*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Pogled s Mirogoja - Mirogoj view 14/02/2016*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Draškovićeva street 13/02/2016*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Od sjevera ka jugu - From North to South*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Wonderful, very nice :cheers:


----------



## sabahudin3

*Gajeva street 02/2016*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Pogled prema Sljemenu - View towards Sljeme peak 02/2016*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Sloboština 02/2015*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Ozaljska street / Vukovarska street 26/02/2015*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Mihanovićeva street*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*In front of the Main Train Station*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

Zagreb balcony 1 by George Stamets on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Zagreb; new airport terminal looks awesome :cheers:


----------



## sabahudin3

*Perkovčeva street*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*National and University Library 2016*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Varšavska street*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Mesnička street*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Tkalčićeva street*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Nama Ilica, since 1881*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Hrvatskih Velikana Square*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*Gundulićeva street*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

St. Mark's Church, Zagreb by Amer Konjhodzic on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice new photos :cheers:


----------



## sabahudin3

*Stara Vlaška street 03/2016*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

Muzej grada Zagreba - Zagreb City Museum by Hirike on Flickr


----------



## sabahudin3

*Demetrova street*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## sabahudin3

*05/03/2016*










Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## stric

*Stross view*
Zagreb by Zoey S. Franka, on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Sopot, Novi Zagreb*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Kamenita vrata*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Croatian National Theatre*








Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice new photos from Zagreb :cheers:


----------



## stric

*Towards Katarinski Square*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Park Bele 4.*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Croatian State Archives 02.04.16.*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Lisinski concert hall*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*The Cravat Regiment*








Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice photos from Zagreb :cheers:


----------



## stric

*Marshal Tito Square*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*King Tomislav Square*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Zagreb by 
Milan Z81 - SkyscraperCity*

*Funicular*









*Tomićeva street*









*King Tomislav Square*


----------



## stric

*Zagreb City Government*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Mesnička street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Bundek*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Towards Bakačeva street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*April 4, 2016*
Zagreb by David Strouse, on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Grgura Ninskog street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Ilica street*








Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice photos (especially last one) :cheers:


----------



## stric

*Ribnjak *








Facebook


----------



## Modern Talking

I'm really impressed. Sadly can't post images yet :/


----------



## stric

*Ilica street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*>>>megapanorama>>> by brch; skyscrapercity*


----------



## stric

*HNK*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Croatian Teachers Home*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Jarun*








Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

stric said:


> *>>>megapanorama>>> by brch; skyscrapercity*
> http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/130088334.jp]


Great, very nice pano of Zagreb kay: :applause:


----------



## stric

*Radnička street by ST_dasa; skyscrapercity*


----------



## christos-greece

Awesome, very nice updates; keep them coming :cheers:


----------



## stric

*Prema Katedrali - Towards Cathedral*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*By syka; skyscrapercity*


----------



## stric

*Hrvatski Državni Arhiv - Croatian State Archives*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Maksimir*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Contemporary art museum*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Hotel Esplanade, Starčević Square*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Prema Istoku - Towards East*








Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## stric

*Towers... *








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Jurišićeva street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*St Marko Square *








Facebook


----------



## Peregrin Tuk

^^ nice updates!


----------



## stric

*Gradec view*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Trešnjevka*








Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Zagreb :cheers:


----------



## stric

*Marshal Tito Square *








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Bundek Lake*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Sesvete*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Travno NZG*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Faculty of Humanities and Social Sciences Library*








Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Once again very nice Zagreb photos :cheers:


----------



## stric

*Matoševa street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Kajzerica*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Stross view*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Jarun Lake*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Stara Trešnjevka Park *








Facebook


----------



## stric

* Zagreb, Croatia by frontendkindaguy *

Zagreb, Croatia by frontendkindaguy on Flickr


Zagreb, Croatia by frontendkindaguy on Flickr


Zagreb, Croatia by frontendkindaguy on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Zagreb, Croatia by frontendkindaguy vol.2*

Zagreb, Croatia by frontendkindaguy on Flickr


Zagreb, Croatia by frontendkindaguy on Flickr


Zagreb, Croatia by frontendkindaguy on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Tuđman Square *








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Utrine view*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*New airport terminal UC*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Središće NZG, Stonska street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Pleso 10.06.2016.*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Cesarčeva street*








Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

Wonderful, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## stric

*Cvjetni Square *








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Kaptol 10.06.2016. *








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Art Pavilion 11.06.2016. *








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Jelačić Square 12.06.2016.*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Mirogojske Kaskade, glavni ulaz (Mirogoj Cemetery entrance)*

Mirogojske Kaskade, glavni ulaz (Mirogoj Cemetery entrance), Zagreb, Croatia by Jun Ushiki on Flickr

*Muzej Mimara (Mimara Museum)*

Muzej Mimara (Mimara Museum), Zagreb, Croatia by Jun Ushiki on Flickr

*Sveti Juraj ubija Zmaja (St. George slaying the Dragon statue)*

Sveti Juraj ubija Zmaja (St. George slaying the Dragon statue), Zagreb, Croatia by Jun Ushiki on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Cibonin Toranj i Košarkaški Centar Dražen Petrović (Cibona Tower and Dražen Petrović Basketball Hall)*

Cibonin Toranj i Košarkaški Centar Dražen Petrović (Cibona Tower and Dražen Petrović Basketball Hall), Zagreb, Croatia by Jun Ushiki on Flickr

*Koncertna Dvorana Vatroslava Lisinskog (Vatroslav Lisinski Concert Hall)*

Koncertna Dvorana Vatroslava Lisinskog (Vatroslav Lisinski Concert Hall), Zagreb, Croatia by Jun Ushiki, on Flickr

*Nacionalna i Sveučilišna Knjižnica u Zagrebu (National and University Library in Zagreb)*

Nacionalna i Sveučilišna Knjižnica u Zagrebu (National and University Library in Zagreb), Croatia by Jun Ushiki on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice photos by night :cheers:


----------



## stric

*Iblerov Square *








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Ribnjak*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Arena from Jarun Lake*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*St Mark's Church*

St Mark's Church, old town Zagreb, Croatia by Jim on Flickr

*Cathedral*

Cathedral of the Assumption, Zagreb, Croatia by Jim on Flickr

*Dolac market*

City Market, Zagreb, Croatia by Jim on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Cathedral entrance*








pticica.com


----------



## stric

*Mimara museum*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Left...*








Facebook

*Right...*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Grič*








Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice Zagreb updates :cheers:


----------



## stric

*Trešnjevka view*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Zrinjevac*








skaznov.livejournal.com


----------



## stric

*Vukovarska street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Mirogoj Cemetery*

Groblje Mirogoj Cemetery by Stephen Garone on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Sava River-bank 18/06/2016*








Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice :cheers:


----------



## stric

*Prema Jugu - Towards South*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Opatička*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Lotrščak Tower 21/06/2016*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Prisavlje *








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Upper town view*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Vjesnik tower*

Zagreb I Ljudi-002 by Ratimir Knezevic on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Lanište*

Zagreb I Ljudi-022 by Ratimir Knezevic on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Britanski (British) Square*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Zagrebačka Av.*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Vrbik view*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*City - Grad*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Trešnjevka*








Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

Wonderful, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## stric

*Kaptol*

Zagreb Ban Jelačić Square by Miroslav Vajdic on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Trešnjevka 27/06/2016*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Maksimir 4th Lake*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*The "Wooden Skyscraper" *

designed by architect Drago Ibler and built in the late 1950s. 
It was recently renovated in accord to its original appearance.

The "Wooden Skyscraper" designed by architect Drago Ibler and built in the late 1950s. 
It was recently renovated in accord to its original appearance. 
#zagreb #croatia #ibler #wood #building #europe #architecture #archidaily #archdaily #architectureporn # 
by Mihael Cmrk on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Faculty of Law - Pravni fakultet*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Russian Orthodox chapel - Ruska kapela*

Zagreb 2016-13 by Robert Deslauriers on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Bundek Lake*

Zagreb 2016-37 by Robert Deslauriers on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Once again wonderful, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## stric

*Eurotower*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Frankopanska street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Banski dvori - Government headquarters*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*From Vrbik towards west*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Savska road / Slavonska av.*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*The Croatian Museum of Architecture*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Radnička road 04/07/2016*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Vrbik*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Padiglione d Arte *

Padiglione d Arte #art #pavilion #zagreb #zagabria #hrvatska #architecture #flowers #landscape by Gianluca Bertoncelli on Flickr


----------



## stric

*En Zagreb *

En Zagreb by telurio44 on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Teatro Nazionale Croato *

Teatro Nazionale Croato #croatia #hrvatska #nationaltheatre #igerscroatia #igerszagreb #zagreb #zagabria #landscape #clouds by Gianluca Bertoncelli on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Awesome, very nice updates from Zagreb :cheers:


----------



## stric

*Fantastic Zagreb Film Festival*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Sky Office Tower*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Jarnevićeva street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Gundulićeva street*








Facebook


----------



## MasonicStage™

great photos! 
hvala na trudu! :cheers1:


----------



## stric

*Zrinjevac*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Stross view - Pogled sa Strossa*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Medvedgrad*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Vlaška street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Zagreb.*

Zagreb. by Mladen in Oz on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Kaptol*








Facebook









Facebook









Facebook









Facebook


----------



## stric

*National and University Library*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Travno NZG*








Facebook


----------



## economia

So nice croatia looks like Trieste too. Very nice


----------



## stric

^^Trieste was part of Austro-Hungarian Empire until end of WW1 just like Croatia.
*Jurišićeva *








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Opatovina*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Katedrala - Cathedral*








Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## stric

*Zrinjevac 29/07/2016*








Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## stric

*Od Trešnjevke prema Gornjem gradu 07/2016 - from Trešnjevka towards Upper town 07/2016*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*pogled iz Vranyczanijeve - Vranyczanijeva street view*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Zagreb, Croatia*

Zagreb, Croatia by frontendkindaguy on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Radnička cesta - Radnička road*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Jurišićeva street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Pogled sa Opatovine - Opatovina view*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Prema Gornjem gradu - Towards Upper town*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Kaptol*

Viaje a Croacia-112228 by JClemente Producciones on Flickr


----------



## stric

*New airport terminal UC by Josip Škof*


----------



## stric

*Sundial*

Sundial by Lee Carvalho on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Tkalčićeva street 08/2016*








Facebook









Facebook









Facebook









Facebook


----------



## stric

*Tkalčićeva street 08/2016 vol.2*








Facebook









Facebook









Facebook









Facebook


----------



## stric

*Mlinske Stube - Mlinske Stairs*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Tkalčićeva street*

Tkalciceva street by Lucy Land on Flickr

*Palace Hotel Zagreb*

Palace Hotel Zagreb by Lucy Land on Flickr

*The Stone Gate*

The Stone Gate by Lucy Land on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Croatian National Theatre in Zagreb*

Croatian National Theatre in Zagreb by Lucy Land on Flickr

*Zagreb city skyscape*

Zagreb city skyscape by Lucy Land on Flickr

*Mirogoj Cemetery*

Mirogoj Cemetery by Lucy Land on Flickr


----------



## stric

*New airport terminal UC *








Source: www.jutarnji.hr


----------



## Guajojó

Beautiful pics of Tkalciceva street, looks very cool!...kay:


----------



## stric

*Langovo & Jačkovina from Malešnica*








Facebook


----------



## cspringer534

These are all amazing places in Zagreb!!! I have a friend from Croatia and she's having a live band at streets during at night! And every passers come by to stop and enjoy their music and give them some tip!!! I think Croatia is such an amazing and safe cities to live so far.


----------



## stric

*Cvjetni Square*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Jurišićeva street*








Facebook









Facebook


----------



## stric

*Kazalište Trešnja (Cherry Theatre)*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Meštrović Pavilion*

Zagreb. by Miguel Angel Herranz Mateo on Flickr


----------



## stric

*View from Archaeological Museum*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Green Gold Center*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Mimara Museum*








Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

Really great, very nice updates about Zagreb


----------



## stric

*Pop Art Yard*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Hrvatski Državni Arhiv - The Croatian State Archives *








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Dolac 15/08/2016*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Bundek Lake 15/08/2016*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Cibona Tower*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Zagreb - main square*

Zagreb #aroundtheworld #worldtraveler #zagreb #croatia by Alvaro Sotero on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Starčević Square*








Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## stric

*Buđenje - Awakening*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Jelačić plac - Jelačić Square*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Kaptol*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Pogled iz Cesarčeve - view from Cesarčeva street *

Pogled iz Cesarčeve by Zoran M. on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Vlaška street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Nacionalna i sveučilišna knjižnica - National and University Library*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Mirogoj*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Gornji grad - Upper town*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Trg kralja Tomislava - King Tomislav Square*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*St Marko Square - Trg Svetog Marka*

Craotia Zagreb St Marks Church_Panorama1 by Tien Nguyen on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Zagreb :cheers:


----------



## stric

*Marulićev trg - Marulić Square*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Klinika za psihijatriju Vrapče - Psychiatric Hospital Vrapče *








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Manduševac well*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Pogled iz Korčulanske - view from Korčulanska street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Jarun & Arena *








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Franje Račkoga street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Pogled sa Strossa - Stross view *








Facebook









Facebook


----------



## stric

*Pogled sa Strossa vol.2- Stross view vol.2*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Lanište*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Refleksija, trg Europe - Reflection, Europe Square*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Hrvatske Bratske Zajednice*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Katančićeva street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Sava river bank*








Facebook








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Središće NZG *








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Selska road - Selska cesta*








Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice updates about Zagreb :cheers:


----------



## stric

*Jezero Jarun - Lake Jarun*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Sigečica*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Kamenita street - Kamenita ulica*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Jezuitski Square - Jezuitski trg*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Maksimir 4th Lake - Maksimir 4. jezero*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Trg bana Jelačića - Ban Jelačić Square*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Medvedgrad castle*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Cibona*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Art pavilion - Umjetnički paviljon*

DSC03545-2 by Umit Cukurel on Flickr


----------



## stric

*The Embassy of Japan - Japanska ambasada*

DSC03665-2 by Umit Cukurel on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Gornji Grad - Upper Town*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Savica*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Ilica street from above - Ulica Ilica odozgo*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Hotel Panorama*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Metalčeva street - Metalčeva ulica*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Zagrepčanka Tower*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Hrvatske bratske zajednice street *








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Tkalčićeva street - Tkalčićeva ulica*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Upper town - Gornji grad*

Zagreb Vlada RH 2013 003_resize by Niksa Smoje on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Trg maršala Tita - Marshal Tito Square*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Trg bana Jelačića - Ban Jelačić Square*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Ilica street - Ulica Ilica*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Bundek Lake - Jezero Bundek*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Starčevićev dom*

zagreb by Ryan-so on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Zagreb street scene*

zagreb by Ryan-so on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Evangelical lutheran church*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Trg Marka Marulića - Marko Marulić Square*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Trg maršala Tita - Marshal Tito Square*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Zagreb, Croatia - Trams*
 
Zagreb, Croatia - Trams by David Pirmann on Flickr
Zagreb, Croatia - Trams by David Pirmann on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Medvedgrad sa Starčevićevog trga - View towards Medvedgrad from Starčević Square (Down town Zagreb)*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Trg kralja Tomislava - King Tomislav Square *








Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

Really wonderful, very nice updates; well done :applause:


----------



## stric

*Maksimir*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Croatian National Theatre - Hrvatsko narodno kazalište*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Stube biskupa Duha - Bishop Duh stairs*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Trg kralja Tomislava - King Tomislav Square *








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Maksimirska cesta - Maksimirska road*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Bakačeva ulica - Bakačeva street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Zagreb*

Zagreb by Añelo de la Krotsche on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Stross*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Stross view - Pogled sa Strossa*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Ban Jelačić Square - Trg bana Jelačića*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Maksimir, 2. jezero - Maksimir, 2nd Lake*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Mirogoj 08/10/2016*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Nova cesta*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*St Marko*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Tkalčićeva street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Siget*








Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

Wonderful, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Astrophobia

Bravo, like


----------



## stric

*Maksimir*








Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

Late night Zagreb by Pete Rowbottom, Wigan, UK, on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Mirogoj*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Kajzerica*








Facebook


----------



## Astrophobia

*Summer 2013*









By me


----------



## stric

*Savska road*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Maksimir*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Gundulićeva street 19/10/2016*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Jurišićeva street *








Facebook


----------



## Birchland

A very beautiful place


----------



## stric

*Maksimir*








Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates about Zagreb, stric :cheers:


----------



## stric

*Maksimir 1st Lake*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Medvedgrad medieval castle *








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Borovje*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Akademija likovnih umjetnosti - Academy of Fine Arts*








Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


...and couple black & white photos of Zagreb by night:
zagreb by night by Radja Photographie, on Flickr

zagreb by night by Radja Photographie, on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Medvedgrad medieval castle *








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Mirogoj*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Zrinjevac park - Zagreb*

Zrinjevac park - Zagreb by Roko Poljak on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Mirogoj*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Maksimir 23/10/2016*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Medvedgrad medieval castle *








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Croatia Zagreb Cathedral*

Croatia Zagreb Cathedral by Rainer Reichert on Flickr


----------



## Astrophobia

Bakačeva









Hirike


----------



## stric

*Ban Jelačić Square 24/10/2016*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Folnegović estate*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Gradec plateau*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Radnička cesta - Radnička road*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Zagreb in the autumn*

Zagreb in the autumn by Jozic Dami on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Art pavilion*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Mirogoj*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Ilica street*

za18 by Rainer Reichert on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice updates, stric :cheers:


----------



## stric

*Tkalčićeva street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Bukovačka road*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Colors of Autumn*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Point, Vrbani III*








Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice new photos, especially this one:


stric said:


> *Colors of Autumn*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Facebook


:cheers:


----------



## stric

*Mirogoj*








Facebook









Facebook


----------



## stric

*Maksimir*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*01/11/2016*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Mirogoj Cemetery*

Mirogoj Cemetery by Miroslav Vajdic on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Medvedgrad medieval castle *








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Tkalčićeva street*

AND_0553-RAW by Anderlon on Flickr

AND_0576-RAW by Anderlon on Flickr

AND_0560-RAW by Anderlon on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Jurjevska street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Pogled sa Dubravking puta - Dubravkin put view*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Bakačeva ulica - Bakačeva street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Sljeme*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Zapruđe*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Tkalčićeva ulica - Tkalčićeva street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Matoševa ulica - Matoševa street*








Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Wonderful, very nice Zagreb updates :cheers:


----------



## stric

*Varšavska ulica - Varšavska street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Strossmayerov trg - Strossmayer Square*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Ilica*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Branimirova ulica - Branimirova street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Kockica*

Kockica by Zoran M. on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


Zagreb, black & white photo:
the end of the line by Cherrys Picks, on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Bundek*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Sljeme 11/2016*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*New airport terminal*








Foto: Josip Škof


----------



## stric

*Stross*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Sljeme, Foresters Old House - Sljeme, Stara lugarnica*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Mirogoj Cemetery*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Belostenčeva ulica - Belostenčeva street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Zrinjevac*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*New Airport terminal*

PERO9056-Edit-Edit by Petar Meznarek on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Zagreb :cheers:


----------



## stric

*Ina, Dubrovnik Av*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Ilica street*








Facebook








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Gradec plateau*








Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

One black & photo of Zagreb:
zagreb by night by Radja Photographie, on Flickr

btw great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## stric

*Mletačka street- Demetrova street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Zamenhofova street - Zamenhofova ulica*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Zagreb Advent vol.1*

Zagreb Advent by Miroslav Vajdic on Flickr

Zagreb Advent by Miroslav Vajdic on Flickr

Zagreb Advent by Miroslav Vajdic on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Zagreb Advent vol.2*

Zagreb Advent by Miroslav Vajdic on Flickr

Zagreb Advent by Miroslav Vajdic on Flickr

Zagreb Advent by Miroslav Vajdic on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Zagreb Advent vol.3*

Zagreb Advent by Miroslav Vajdic on Flickr

Zagreb Advent by Miroslav Vajdic on Flickr

Zagreb Advent by Miroslav Vajdic on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Magic*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Ilica street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Advent na Zrinjevcu*

Advent na Zrinjevcu by KADRIRAJ ME on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Gradec plateau*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Balbi palace courtyard*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Advent - Jelačić Square*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*King Tomislav Square *








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Krvavi most street *








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Maksimir*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Christmas market*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Zrinjevac*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Martićeva street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*King Tomislav Square*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Vukovarska street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*it's Christmas time*

it's Christmas time 🎄 #zagreb #croatia #christmas #christmastree #christmasdecorations #europe #advent #adventuzagrebu #hotel #palace #building #iphone6s #like4like #like4follow by Mihael Cmrk on Flickr


----------



## stric

*View from Zagreb Eye observation deck*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Zagreb advent evening by brch; SSC*

Zagreb advent evening by brch1 on Flickr

Zagreb advent evening by brch1 on Flickr

Zagreb advent evening by brch1 on Flickr

Zagreb advent evening by brch1 on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Ban Jelačić Square*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Zrinjevac*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Zrinjevac*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Martićeva street*








Facebook








Facebook








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Demetrova street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Oktogon *








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Radićeva street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Radnička road*








Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## stric

*Ilica street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Cvjetni Square*








Facebook


----------



## dj4life

The city looks very pretty and tidy. It is great to know that Croatia attracts more and more tourists every year. kay:


----------



## stric

*NAMA Ilica street, since 1881.*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*St Marko Square*








Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

dj4life said:


> The city looks very pretty and tidy. It is great to know that Croatia attracts more and more tourists every year. kay:


I believe the same! BTW, great and very nice new photos, stric :cheers:


----------



## stric

Yes, as everyone knows Croatia (and Greece too ) have beautiful coast, with many islands, but tourist now discover Zagreb too. 
Zagreb is tipical central european city (part of former Austro-Hungarian Empire), small Vienna as they like to call it. :cheers:
First impression Westerners of Zagreb is a very clean city... :lol:


----------



## stric

*Medvedgrad medieval castle 18/12/2016*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Strossmayer square. Christmas tram.*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Tuškanac*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*King Tomislav Square*








by klun, fotozine.org http://fotozine.org/index.php?knjiga=galerije&poglavlje=4997&list=36062&element=695044
*Cvjetni Square*








by klun, fotozine.org http://fotozine.org/index.php?knjiga=galerije&poglavlje=4997&list=36062&element=695101


----------



## stric

*Zagreb upper town advent market in park by brch SSC*

Zagreb upper town advent market in park by brch1 on Flickr


----------



## stric

*St Marko Square*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Maksimir*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Tunel Grič*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Maksimir*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Advent in Zagreb*








by klun, fotozine.org http://fotozine.org/index.php?knjiga=galerije&poglavlje=4997&list=36062&element=695160








by klun, fotozine.org http://fotozine.org/index.php?knjiga=galerije&poglavlje=4997&list=36062&element=695282








by klun, fotozine.org http://fotozine.org/index.php?knjiga=galerije&poglavlje=4997&list=36062&element=695413


----------



## stric

*Ilica street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*King Tomislav Square*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Martićeva street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Central Zagreb*

central Zagreb by Douglas Hoyt on Flickr


----------



## stric

*NAMA*

NAMA by Roko Poljak on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Frozen Bundek Lake 01/2017*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Gradec plateau 01/2017*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*by Milan Z81; SSC*


----------



## stric

*Zagreb evening*

Zagreb evening ... by Milan Z81 on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Grmoščica view*








Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

Really great, very nice updates from Zagreb :cheers:


----------



## stric

*Zrinjevac 13/01/2017*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Gornji grad - Upper town 01/2017*








Facebook








Facebook


----------



## stric

*15/01/2017*








Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Wonderful, very nice :cheers:

*Ban Jelačić Square:*
zagreb by night by Radja Photographie, on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Ribnjak*








Facebook








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Lanište 01/2017*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Jarun*

Frozen lake #ice #frozenlake #lake #jarun #swans #sunset #zagreb #zagrebfacts #crostagram #croatiafulloflife by Tomislav Turčinov on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Radnička road 01/2017*








Facebook


----------



## stric

..


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice photos :cheers:


----------



## stric

*Trg braće hrvatskog zmaja - Braće hrvatskog zmaja Square 21/01/2017*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Jurišićeva view 01/2017*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Glowing in the night*

Glowing in the night by Karl M on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Krvavi most street 23/01/2017*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Zrinjevac sa vidikovca — view at Zrinjevac from Zagreb Eye observation deck*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Prema jugu — Towards south*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Hotel Panorama*

Panorama by Zoran M. on Flickr


----------



## Niemand

It's a nice city, it really surprised me when I was visiting in the summer. I liked the ambiance, bars and cheap food.


----------



## stric

*Petrica Kerempuh Square*








Facebook


----------



## Manolo_B2

*National Railways HQ*








source: https://www.facebook.com/GrupaKreni...0.1486713667./367884293588993/?type=3&theater


----------



## Manolo_B2

*King Tomislav Square*








source: https://www.facebook.com/GrupaKreni...0.1486713667./367884293588993/?type=3&theater


----------



## stric

*Kazalište Trešnja - profesionalno kazalište za djecu / City theatre Trešnja - professional children theatre*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Zrinjevac*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Bogovićeva street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Art pavilion*








Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

As always great, very nice updates from Zagreb :cheers:


----------



## stric

*Mesnička street / Ilica street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Skalinska street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Mihanovićeva street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Savska road*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Budi ponosan - Be proud, Petrinjska street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Trg bana Jelačića - Ban Jelačić Square*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Kazalište Trešnja - profesionalno kazalište za djecu / City theatre Trešnja - professional children theatre*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Jagićeva street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*New airport terminal*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Nova cesta*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Zvonimirova street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*New airport terminal*



































by Alan Grubelić


----------



## stric

*Academy of Music - Muzička akademija*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Bužanova street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Ilica street *








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Nikola Šubić Zrinski Square*








Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Zagreb :cheers:


*Rediceva street (2006):*
Radiceva Street, 2006. by Boris Štromar, on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Katarinski Square*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Gundulićeva street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Većeslav Holjevac Avenue*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Bundek*








Facebook








Facebook








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Zagreb*

Zagreb by Joseph Keary Jr. on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Savska road*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Travno *








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Slovenska street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Starčević Square*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Trešnjevka*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Jarun*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Zagreb 4*

Zagreb 4 by Photo B.Cool on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Savska road*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Croatian National Bank*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Mihanovićeva street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Zagreb 3*

Zagreb 3 by Photo B.Cool on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice new photos :cheers:


*Zagreb by night*
Zagreb by Ivan Pecek, on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Tkalčićeva street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Slavonska av / Savska road*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Rainy day*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Storm is coming - Oluja se sprema*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Središće*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Središće*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Bakačeva street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Zelengaj*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Jarun Lake 09/03/2017*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Grabovčeva street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Botanički vrt - Botanical Garden*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Savska cesta - Savska road*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Gradec*








Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## stric

*Maksimir*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Maksimir*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Zapruđe*








Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

*Nikole Jurisica street* 
Na nešto me sjeća taj grad by Dunja0712, on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Hrvatske Bratske Zajednice *








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Lisinski Concert Hall *








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Stenjevec*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Strossmayerov trg - Strossmayer Square*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Zrinjevac*








Facebook








Facebook


----------



## stric

*A school in Zagreb*

A school in Zagreb by Matija Verčič on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Strossmayerov trg - Strossmayer Square*








Facebook


----------



## Aztecgoddess

What a nice surprise this city is, thank you. :cheers:


----------



## stric

*Zagreb*

Zagreb by papedo_pp on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Vukovarska street *








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Kvaternik Square*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Green Gold *








Facebook


----------



## stric

*IMG_0458*

IMG_0458 by G.Robert on Flickr
*IMG_0476*

IMG_0476 by G.Robert on Flickr
*IMG_0472*

IMG_0472 by G.Robert on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Maksimir*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Sloboština *








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Zagreb*

Zagreb by brch1 on Flickr


----------



## stric

*In front of the Main Train Station*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Zagrebačka špica*

Zagrebačka špica #lovezagreb #zagreb #lovezagrebcity #zagrebcity #croatiafulloflife #croatiafullofmagic #croatia365 #croatiangirl #lovecroatia #inspiration #365days #365 #photooftheday #photographerPRO #photooftheweek #tkalciceva by vanilija33 on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Bundek*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Maksimirska road*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Mihanovićeva street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Kaptol*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Kraljevec*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*HAZU*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*View at Arena*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Republike Austrije street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Roosevelt Square*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Sunset on River Sava*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Nova Ves*








Facebook








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Maksimirska road / Svetice street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Zrinjevac*








Facebook


----------



## Geborgenheit

Beautiful.


----------



## stric

*Towards Cesarčeva street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Palača Schlesinger (Hotel Palace)*

Palača Schlesinger (Hotel Palace) by Zoran M. on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Črnomerec view*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Starčevićev dom*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Braće Hrvatskog Zmaja Square*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Jelačić Square*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Visoka street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Kaptol*








Facebook








Facebook








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Kaptol*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Ilica street / Gundulićeva street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Zagreb*

Zagreb by n_k_rush on Flickr

Zagreb by n_k_rush on Flickr

Zagreb by n_k_rush on Flickr


----------



## stric

*View from Cesarčeva street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Ilica street*








Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## stric

*Zrinjevac*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Jarun*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*View at Radićeva street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Trg kralja Tomislava - King Tomislav Square*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Medvedgrad*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Špansko*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*St. Mark's*

Zagreb by Dan Kenemore on Flickr

St. Mark's by Dan Kenemore on Flickr

St. Mark's by Dan Kenemore on Flickr

St. Mark's by Dan Kenemore on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Jarun*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Bundek*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Marshal Tito Square*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Jarun Lake & Sava River*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Sava River*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Cesarčeva street / Bakačeva street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Ribnjak*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Police car in Zagreb*

Police car in Zagreb. by Dirk Elbers on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Serbian Orthodox Church*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Trnje*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Zrinjevac*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Starčević Square*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Zagreb, Croatia*

Zagreb, Croatia by Nenad on Flickr


----------



## stric

* Ksaver*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Petrova street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Main station*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Stara Vlaška*








Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Zagreb :cheers:


----------



## stric

*Kumičićeva street*








Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

*Dolac market*
Walking with purpose by Igor Rončević, on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Kamenita street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Mirogoj*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Maksimir *








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Maksimir *








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Domovinski Bridge*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Botanical Garden*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Zagreb 2017*

Zagreb 2017 by Gastón Almada on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Medvedgrad*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Zagreb*

Zagreb by Eric López Contini on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Savke Dabčević Kučar Coast*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Bundek*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*9/52: Streets*

9/52: Streets by JosipaBB on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Zrinjevac*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Roosevelt Square*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*West side*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Jelačić Square*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Vrbani III*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Zagrebačka Av.*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Zagreb: Trg bana Jelačića*

Zagreb: Trg bana Jelačića by Jorge Franganillo on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Arena Zagreb*

Arena Zagreb by Nazar Leskiw on Flickr

Arena Zagreb by Nazar Leskiw on Flickr

Arena Zagreb by Nazar Leskiw on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Eurotower Zagreb*

Eurotower Zagreb by Nazar Leskiw on Flickr

Eurotower Zagreb by Nazar Leskiw, on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Esplanade Zagreb*

Esplanade Zagreb by Nazar Leskiw on Flickr
*Meštrovićev paviljon*

Meštrovićev paviljon by Nazar Leskiw on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Zagreb :cheers:


----------



## stric

*Towards west*








Facebook








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Bundek*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Zagreb*

Zagreb by Jorge Franganillo on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb streets*
KLKTV Travels // Zagreb Streets by Kollektiv Industries, on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Zagreb*

Zagreb by Kenneth Lee on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Jarun view*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Zagreb: Tkalčićeva*

Zagreb: Tkalčićeva by Jorge Franganillo on Flickr

Zagreb: Tkalčićeva by Jorge Franganillo on Flickr

Zagreb: Tkalčićeva by Jorge Franganillo on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Zagreb*

Zagreb by Jorge Franganillo on Flickr

Zagreb by Jorge Franganillo on Flickr

Zagreb: Dolac Market by Jorge Franganillo on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Strossmayer Square*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Towards south*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Bundek sunset*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Mihanovićeva street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Strossmayer Square*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Bundek*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Zagreb from Svetonedeljski breg*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Domovinski bridge*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Bundek*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Jardín Botánico de Zagreb, Croatia*

Jardín Botánico de Zagreb, Croatia by Ontheway Advice on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## stric

*Bundek*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Bela the 4th Park*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Sava River*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Art pavilion*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Jarun*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Uspinjača - Funicular*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Travno*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Zagreb 360°*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Mesnička street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Starčević Square*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Zgrada ministarstva*

Zgrada ministarstva. by željko supina on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Zagreb :cheers:


----------



## stric

*Sava River panorama ----->*

Sava i Savski nasip, panorama 12 fotki. by željko supina on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Jelačić Square*








Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb by night*
Stairs at night BW by Dino Barsic, on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Zagreb*

Zagreb by Schnella Schnyder on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Tkalčićeva street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Esplanade*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Mihaljevac *








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Upper town*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Siget*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Medvegrad*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Ban Jelačić Square*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Smičiklasova street / Račkog street*








Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice new photo updates about Zagreb :cheers:


----------



## stric

*Upper town*

Zagreb by Theo Crazzolara on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb's skyline*
FMA_9396 by Filip Milković, on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Opatička street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Sopot NZG*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Zagreb’s Oldest pharmacy founded in the year 1355.*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Cesarčeva street*

Untitled by Alan Lam on Flickr
*Ilica street*

Untitled by Alan Lam on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Radićeva street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Ban Jelačić Square*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Vitić scraper built 1962., Laginjina street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Gradec plateau*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Kurelčeva street *








Facebook


----------



## Guest

Croatian State Archive









Main post office









Saint Mark's square









Archeological museum









Oktogon passageway









Mirogoj cemetery









Croatian academy of sciences and arts (founded in 1866, the oldest among South Slavs)









Zrinjevac park









Stjepan Radić monument (Croatian politician )









Croatian national theatre (founded in 1860, present-day building was finished in 1895)


----------



## stric

*Kamenita street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Zagreb*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Cvjetni Square*

_DSC8062.jpg by Kaminscy Family on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Stross view*








Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

Awesome, very nice updates about Zagreb :cheers:


----------



## stric

*Towards west*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Malešnica*








Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

*Old town of Zagreb*
Old town Zagreb from a hill by Piyavat Saphakkul, on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Kravat regiment*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Croatian National Theatre*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Maksimir*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*King Tomislav Square*
Zagreb Classic by Andreas Jo, on Flickr
Zagreb Classic by Andreas Jo, on Flickr
Zagreb Classic by Andreas Jo, on Flickr
Zagreb Classic by Andreas Jo, on Flickr
Zagreb Classic by Andreas Jo, on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Kranjčevićeva street view*








Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice new photos from Zagreb


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb by night*
IMG_3142 by Marko Hreščan, on Flickr

IMG_3136 by Marko Hreščan, on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Radićeva street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*_7161883_DxO*

_7161883_DxO by atroha on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Tomićeva street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Mirogoj*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Stross view*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Stross view vol.2*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Observatory view*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Night in the city*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Mamutica view*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Sava*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*1-ZAGREB (11)*

1-ZAGREB (11) by juan risco espin on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## stric

*Praška street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*1-ZAGREB (18)*

1-ZAGREB (18) by juan risco espin on Flickr


----------



## stric

*St Marko *








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Mesnička street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Meštrović pavilion*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Zrinjevac*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Zagreb lower town*

Zagreb lower town by Amol Panchabhai on Flickr

Zagreb lower town by Amol Panchabhai on Flickr

Zagreb lower town by Amol Panchabhai on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates :cheers:


*At Zagreb*
The Awakening Of Beauty by Igor Letilović, on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Grič Park *








by ZagiHr; SkyscraperCity


----------



## stric

*Stross view*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Funicular *








Facebook


----------



## stric

*St Marko *








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Radićeva street / Kamenita street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Tkalčićeva street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Upper town*

Upper town by Amol Panchabhai on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Stross view*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Zagreb*

Zagreb by Marco Poggi on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Ilica street*








Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## stric

*Faculty of Law*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Medvednica view*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Ćirilometodska street*

St Mark's church by Amol Panchabhai on Flickr


----------



## stric

*St. George Killing the Dragon*

St. George Killing the Dragon by Anton Dominik Fernkorn by Amol Panchabhai on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Dugave*








Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice photos :cheers:


----------



## stric

*King Tomislav Square*








Facebook








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Iblerov Square*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*HNK*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Stross*








Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb by night*
Rush Hour by Mihovil Mandić, on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Ilirski Square*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Jarun Lake Sunset*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Masarykova street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Zagreb eye*

Zagreb eye by Amol Panchabhai on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Lower town*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Stross view*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Vukovarska*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Art Pavilion*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Lower town*

IMG_2793 by Robert Kitzmann on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Lower town*

IMG_2810 by Robert Kitzmann on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Musée des Arts Décoratifs*

Musée des Arts Décoratifs, Zagreb by Michaël Martin on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Byrd's Eye*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Croatian Forestry House*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Zagreb*

Zagreb by Hugh Jesse on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Nama Ilica, shopping center since 1881. *








Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## stric

*Main Square*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Upper town*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Croatia - Zagreb*

Croatia - Zagreb by Martigny Photo on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb in black & white*
LRM_EXPORT_20170820_192156 by Leonardo Zaidan, on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Tram view, Ilica street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Trnje*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Storm is Coming*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Trešnjevka*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Zagreb from above*

Zagreb from above by Miroslav Vajdic on Flickr

Zagreb from above by Miroslav Vajdic on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Railroad Bridge*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*King Tomislav Square*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Croatian National Theater Zagreb*

Croatian National Theater Zagreb by courtneycraigDE on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Zagreb :cheers:


----------



## stric

*Trg kralja Tomislava - King Tomislav Square*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Primorska street *








Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb by night*
IMG_3169 by Marko Hreščan, on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Stross view*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Upper town*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Croatian Railways HQ*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*National and University Library*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Kneza Borne street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Jurišićeva street on Sunday*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Opposing architectures*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Zagreb, Croatia*

Zagreb, Croatia by Nadina Stroia on Flickr

Zagreb, Croatia by Nadina Stroia on Flickr

Zagreb, Croatia by Nadina Stroia on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Zagreb*

IMG_8028 by Damian L on Flickr

IMG_8033 by Damian L on Flickr

IMG_8010 by Damian L on Flickr

IMG_7962 by Damian L on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Utrine*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Večerašnji zalazak - Dusk *








Facebook


----------



## stric

*View towards Strojarska street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Stross view*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Gradec plateau*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Vlaška street*

_MG_3144_DxO.jpg by S.voydie on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Trakošćanska street*








Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Zagreb :cheers:


----------



## stric

*Zagreb - Croatia*

Zagreb - Croatia by Sanne Aabjerg Kristiansen on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Draškovićeva street*








Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb's trams*
City Tram by Richard Hawkes, on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Varšavska*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Full Moon*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Esplanade Hotel view*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Kaptol*

DSC_0243 by Luka Barun on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Sava River this morning before the rain*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Art Deco, NAMA - Ilica street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Cvjetni Square*








Facebook








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Ban Jelačić Square*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*SOT*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Ozaljska street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Trešnjevka*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Jarun Lake*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Cibona*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Gradec view *








Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates about Zagreb :cheers:


----------



## stric

*Jarun Lake*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*King Tomislav Square*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Zrinjevac Square*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Mesnička street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Križanićeva street*








Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates :cheers:


*Zagreb by night*
IMG_6902 by Marko Hreščan, on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Slavonska view*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Upper town*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Night view*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Zagreb fountains*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Kamenita street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Radićeva street*

IMG_9524 by Michael Gruber on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Railroad Bridge*








Facebook


----------



## Manolo_B2

stric said:


> *Night view*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Facebook












Banner material?


----------



## stric

*Vjesnik*








Facebook
*Zagrepčanka*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Kvatrić Square*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Sunset over Sava River*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Vukovarska street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Maksimir*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Neboder, Ilica 1*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Braće Hrvatskog Zmaja Square*

Zagreb by Wesley & Brandon Rosenblum on Flickr
*Zagreb Cathedral*

Zagreb Cathedral by Wesley & Brandon Rosenblum on Flickr


----------



## stric

*King Tomislav Square*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Račkoga street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Zagreb Aussicht*

Zagreb Aussicht by Martin Specht on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice photos as always :cheers:


----------



## stric

*Tkalčićeva street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Upper town*

Zagreb by Wesley & Brandon Rosenblum on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Vlaška street *








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Museum of Arts and Crafts*








Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb by night*
The Last Stand by Uporni tuljan, on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Jelačić Square*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Croatian State Archives*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Cesarčeva street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Zvonimirova street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Mihanovićeva street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Martićeva street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Towards Arena*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Maksimir Park Entrance*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Reljkovićeva street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Starčević Square*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Strossmayer Square*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Travno *








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Upper town*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Croatia - Zagreb - Map of city*

Croatia - Zagreb - Map of city by Jules on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Kaptol*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Kaptol*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Croatian Parliament (Croatian: Hrvatski sabor)*

Croatia - Zagreb - Gradec - St. Mark's Square - Croatian Parliament by Jules on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Saint George*

Arthur Winder-Andreas Kompatscher, Saint George terrassant le Dragon 
by Michaël Martin on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Towards Cibona Tower*








Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Really great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## stric

*Radićeva street 07/10/2017*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*State Meteorological and Hydrological Service building*

Croatia - Zagreb - Gradec - Building in Upper Town by Jules on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Upper town*
Croatia - Zagreb - Gradec - Freudenreicha by Jules on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Jelačić Square*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Kaptol*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Kranjčevićeva street*








Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Once again very nice updates :cheers:


*Wall-art at Zagreb*
black red white by Zagrebist ., on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Maksimirska road 08/10/2017*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Main Bus Station*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Towards Šenoina street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Haulikova street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Šoštarićeva street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Selska road*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Zagreb moments*

A fountain near artists headquarters (former mosque) by Robert Lubej on Flickr

One of two triangular fountains on this square by Robert Lubej on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Bundek*








Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## stric

*Radnička road*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Main Square*








Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

*At Zagreb*
R0004373 by Igor, on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Kamenita vrata - Stone Gate*

DSCF6753 by Hideki Yoshida on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Savica Lakes*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Gradec plateau*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Cvjetni Square*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Zagrepčanka view*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*View from observatory*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Tkalčićeva street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*HNK*

_DSC1861pj by Pierre Jannard on Flickr
*Ilica street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Radićeva street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Botanical Garden*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Kaptol street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*31.10.2017.*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Lower town*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Jarun*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Dolac*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Rooftops and views*

Rooftops and views  #zagreb #croatia #architecture #view #autumn #travel by Albesa Shatri on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Cibona*








Pixsell / Autor: Boris Scitar


----------



## stric

*Autumn colours*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Mirogoj*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Lotrščak Tower view*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Opatička street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Zapruđe view*








Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

As always great, very nice updates from Zagreb :cheers:


----------



## stric

*Grič*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Draškovićeva street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Croatian National Bank*

Zagreb by Damian Podeszwa on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Zrinjevac*








Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb in black & white*
Agoraphobia by adresaba, on Flickr

Empty by Mark Horvath, on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Tkalčićeva street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Rebro view*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Srednjaci *








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Sava river bank*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Croatian State Archives - Hrvatski Državni Arhiv*

Zagreb by Tom Holub on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Beautiful even when it rains*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Lake in park Maksimir*

DSC_3303 by Tomislav Rosandic on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Faculty of Law *








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Hotel Palace*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Ilica street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Kamenita street*

Zagreb X by Photo B.Cool on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Zagreb, Croatia*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Downtown*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Tomićeva street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Laščinska road*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Marulić Square*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Mirogoj*

groblje Mirogoj, Zagreb, Hrvatska / Mirogoj Cemetery, Zagreb, Croatia by Hrvoje Sasek on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Mesnička street*








Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Zagreb :cheers:


----------



## stric

*Croatian State Archives - Hrvatski Državni Arhiv*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*NSK*








Facebook








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Lower town*

_MG_3242_DxO.jpg by S.voydie on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Black-White vs Colour*
BW vs color by Fjodor M., on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Stross view*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Mesnička street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Boškovićeva street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Trešnjevka view*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Art pavilion*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Maksimir*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Zrinjevac*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Grič*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Voltino*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Stross view*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Power Plant in cloud*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Zagreb fortress*

2017-10-Zagreb-fortress by Culturaal on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Mimara Museum*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Maksimir Park*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Republike Hrvatske Square*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Katarinski Square*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Cvjetni Square*








Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Zagreb :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb's tram*
zagreb/サグレブ by satoshi inagaki, on Flickr


----------



## stric

*King Tomislav Square*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Martićeva street / Tomašićeva street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Sunset *








Facebook


----------



## stric

*united colors...*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Radićeva street*

2017-09-23-3868 by tonykliemann on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Urban Sunset*

Urban Sunset by Zoran M. on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Radićeva street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Savica*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Jelačić Square*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Republike Austrije street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Ilica street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Ilica street*








Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

Really great, very nice updates about Zagreb :cheers:


----------



## stric

*Dvoranski prečac *








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Maksimir*








Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb at black & white*
zagreb/サグレブ by satoshi inagaki, on Flickr

zagreb/サグレブ by satoshi inagaki, on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Archaeological Museum*

Arheološki muzej - Trg Nikole Šubića Zrinskog, 19 - Donji Grad - Zagreb by didaclopez on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Iblerov Square*








Facebook


----------



## GiacoV

Zagreb is a very beautiful city with very polite and gentle people. Even police officers have a sense of humor and that's quite rare in central Europe..


----------



## stric

*Towards Kaptol*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Zagreb*

Zagreb by Christina Wheeler on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Jelačić Square*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Kaptol*

Nadbiskupsko bogoslovno sjemenište - Kaptol ulica, 29 - Zagreb by didaclopez on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Sljeme*








Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

As always great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## stric

*Kaptol*








Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

*Nights in Zagreb...*
Nights by Heike Ballegeer, on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Jelačić Square*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Vitić scraper built in 1962., Laginjina street*








Borko Vukosav / Telegram








Borko Vukosav / Telegram








Borko Vukosav / Telegram








Borko Vukosav / Telegram


----------



## stric

*King Tomislav Square*








Facebook








Facebook


----------



## Yellow Fever

Glad you post more than one photo per post now.


----------



## stric

I post more pictures in post only if "they tell the same story". :lol:
You cannot mix light with darkness, metaphorically speaking... :cheers:


----------



## stric

*Bogovićeva street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Mirogoj*

groblje Mirogoj, Zagreb, Hrvatska / Mirogoj Cemetery, Zagreb, Croatia by Hrvoje Sasek on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Puppy on the roof*

Puppy on the roof by Zoran M. on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Zagreb*

pano1bis_highres by Ivn Clmls on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again :cheers:


----------



## stric

*Santa Tram*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Ilica street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Jelačić Square*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Banjščak view*








Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

*At Zagreb...*
R0004383 by Igor, on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Vukovarska street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Chromos*








Facebook
*Almeria*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Branjugova view*








Facebook


----------



## skymantle

Lonely Planet News says Zagreb has the best Xmas market in Europe. 

https://www.lonelyplanet.com/news/2017/12/14/best-christmas-market-europe-zagreb/


----------



## stric

*Ice park*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*View from Gradec plateau 12/2017*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Xmas time 12/2017*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*advent, Zagreb 2017.*

advent, Zagreb 2017. by Milan Duniskvarić on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Zrinjevac*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Upper town view*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Every day one shot! Advent on the streets of Zagreb*

Every day one shot! Advent on the streets of Zagreb by Oliver Švob on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Jelačić Square*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Rebro view*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Arena Zagreb*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Cvjetni Square*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Sljeme*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*City lights*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Jordanovečki odvojak I*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*King Tomislac Square*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Zrinjevac *








Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates about Zagreb :cheers:


----------



## stric

*Europe Square*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Arena Zagreb, Men's Handball Euro Championship, Croatia:Norway*


FredPerry said:


> Zagreb


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb by night*
Radićeva by KADRIRAJ ME, on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Sljeme*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Rudeš*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Radićeva street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Siget*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Ilica street*

Loving the sun and the weather in this beautiful city #zagreb ------ #restaurant #photooftheday #outdoors #nightout #nightlife #HashmeApp #music #motivation #modern #love #life #lecker #kroatien #instagood #instafood #instadaily #inspiration #downtown #to by David Demian on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Arena by night*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Dolac farmer's market*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Hendrix*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Zapruđe*








Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice Zagreb updates


----------



## christos-greece

*At Zagreb*
zagreb/サグレブ by satoshi inagaki, on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Republike Hrvatske Square*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Demetrova street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Vukovarska street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Vlaška street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*King Tomislav Square*

citybynight, tramway, zagreb by antonio kaic on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Towards west*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Upper town*

Zagreb, Croatia by Jerry Olschki on Flickr

Zagreb, Croatia by Jerry Olschki on Flickr

Zagreb, Croatia by Jerry Olschki on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## stric

*Cvjetni Square*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*towards west*








Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

*Walking...*
Walking in the light by Luka Boban, on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Jurišićeva street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Esplanade view, panoramic scroll------>*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Žrtava fašizma Square*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Upper town*
DSC00789 by Jung won Chung on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Šubićeva street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

edit


----------



## stric

*Mesnička street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Vukovarska street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Chinese pavilion at Zagreb Fair grounds, 1957. by Cheng Sung Mao*
DSC00813 by Jung won Chung on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates 



stric said:


> *Esplanade view, panoramic scroll*
> Facebook


Awesome panorama :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb by night*
For just one night by Lily Wonderlust, on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Bundek*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Bundek*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Cvjetni Square*








Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

stric said:


> *Bundek*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Facebook


Really a great photo


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb in black-white*
Croatia by Leonardo Zaidan, on Flickr

Croatia by Leonardo Zaidan, on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Strojarska street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Mount Medvednica slope*

Pogled sa Zelene magistrale by Miroslav Vajdic on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Svibanjskih Žrtava Square*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Trešnjevka*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Ivanićgradska street view*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*City under snow*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*WBD Zagreb*

Zagrebački neboderi by Zoran M.,ž on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice photos of Zagreb in white (snow) :cheers:


----------



## stric

*Vlaška street*








Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

*At Zagreb...*
IMG_8322-3pc by dejana pejic, on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Radićeva street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Vlaška street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Mesnička / Ilica*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Zrinjevac*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Jelačić Square*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Masarykova street / Gundulićeva street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Zrinjevac*








Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb Cathedral*
Zagreb Cathedral, Croatia (Black and White) by takasphoto.com, on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Katedrala*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Starčevićev dom*
DSC02340 
by Jung won Chung on Flickr


----------



## stric

*03/2018*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Skalinska street*








Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice once again


----------



## stric

*Črnomerec*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Ban Jelačić Square*

Zagreb's Ban Jelačić Square by AntarcticArctic on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb by night*
IMG_3181 by Marko Hreščan, on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Dubrava*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Maksimir *








Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb streets*
Croatia by Leonardo Zaidan, on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Frankopanska street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Sretan Uskrs! - Happy Easter!*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Zagreb*

Zagreb by Mauro Bernazza on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Upper town view*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Grmoščica view*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Izidora Kršnjavog*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Vukovarska street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Britanski Square*








Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Zagreb :cheers:


----------



## stric

*Evangelical Church 07/04/2018*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Ibler Square*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Kukoljevićeva street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Sljeme view*








Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

*Pigeons*
zagreb/ザグレブ by satoshi inagaki, on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Malešnica*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Travno*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Koturaška street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Savska road*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Ilica street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Zagreb*

Zagreb by ronalddeponald on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Špansko*








Facebook








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Republike Hrvatske Square*








Facebook








Facebook








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Jarun Lake*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Sava River*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Strossmayer Square*








Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Zagreb :cheers:



stric said:


> *Republike Hrvatske Square*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Facebook


What's that colorful building?


----------



## stric

Academy_of_Music
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Academy_of_Music,_University_of_Zagreb


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, especially the last one :cheers:


----------



## capricorn2000

nice photo update....I always like the old section of any city like what you've shown
and Zagreb night shot is really amazing.


----------



## stric

*Vrbik view*








Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

*Ilica by night*
Ilica by night by Boris Štromar, on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Academy of Music *








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Meštrović Pavilion*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Art Pavilion*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*HNK - Croatian national theatre - Zagreb*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Bakačeva street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Gajeva street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Medvedgrad*








Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb...*
FMA_9396 by Filip Milković, on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Arena*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Rudeš*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Draškovićeva street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*St Marko Square*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Towards Tomićeva street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Utrine NZG*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Matoševa street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Strojarska street*








Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice updates from Zagreb :cheers:


----------



## stric

*Martićeva street / Smičiklasova street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Bundek*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Draškovićeva street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*St Marko Square*
Obilježavanje Dana Hrvatske vojske - Trg sv. Marka by Ministarstvo obrane RH, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*By night*
IMG_6015 by Marko Hreščan, on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Tunders over Savica*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Vukovarska street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Šubićeva street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Roosevelt Square*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Radićeva street*








Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Zagreb :cheers:


----------



## stric

*Sljeme view*








Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb...*
zagreb/サグレブ by satoshi inagaki, on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Bundek*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Strossmayer Square*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*University meadow*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Ban Jelačić Square*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Museum of Arts and Crafts*








Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

*Old town*
Old town by Luca Bencini, on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Towards west*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Maksimir*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Rudeš view*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Vitić scraper view*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Zagrebačka Av.*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*French pavilion, Hoto tower & Cibona tower*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Cibona tower*








Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

Really great, very nice updates (night ones especially) :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

*By night*
Vidikovac by KADRIRAJ ME, on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Novi Zagreb at dusk*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Petrova*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Morning in Petrinjska street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Zrinjevac Square*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Croatian State Archives*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Vlaška street & Europe Square*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*King Tomislav Square*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Sveti Duh view*








Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

Once again very nice updates from Zagreb :cheers:


----------



## stric

*Zagreb Trams*
Zagreb Trams by Kaeko on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Sava River*








Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

*Tram*
zagreb/サグレブ by satoshi inagaki, on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Rudeš*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Opatovina*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Utrine view*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Trnjanska road*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Bogovićeva street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Bakačeva street*








Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

Once again very nice updates from Zagreb :cheers:


----------



## stric

*British Square, antiques fair*








Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Lovely, very nice photo 


*Zagreb cathedral*
Zagreb Cathedral, Croatia (Black and White) by takasphoto.com, on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Zrinjevac Square*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Radićeva street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Gavella Theatre*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Kathedrale Zagreb*

Kathedrale Zagreb by Sport & Spiel Martin on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Zrinjevac*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Jurišićeva street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Maksimir*








Facebook


----------



## germantower

Zagreb looks like a very nice city.


----------



## stric

*Jurjevska street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Golf Club Zagreb*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Zagreb*

Zagreb by Werner Schröttner on Flickr


----------



## stric

*View from Nova ves street*








Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## stric

*Tkalčićeva street*








Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb...*
Agoraphobia by adresaba, on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Park Maksimir*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Upper town view*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*King Tomislav Square*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Teslina street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Jägerhorn passage*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Gradec plateu view*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*St. Mark's Square*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Jarun Lake*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Dusk in Jagićeva street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Jarun Lake*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Bakačeva street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Strossmayer Square*








Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

stric said:


> *Jarun Lake*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Facebook


Great photo! :applause:


----------



## christos-greece

*On the streets of Zagreb (The girl waiting at the tram station)*
On the streets of Zagreb (The girl waiting at the tram station) by Ante Jelić, on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Zrinjevac*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Lower town*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Republike Hrvatske Square*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Republike Hrvatske Square*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Hrvatskih Velikana Square*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Masarykova street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Jurišićeva street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Bunićeva street*


----------



## stric

*Tkalčićeva street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Republike Hrvatske Square*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Masarykova street/Gundulićeva street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Jordanovac, Laščinska street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Maksimir*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Gajeva street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Mirogoj*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Zrinjevac*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Berislavićeva street / Gajeva street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Haulikova street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Zagreb # 3*

Zagreb # 3 by Thomas FABIANI on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Jurišićeva street / Palmotićeva street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Ban Jelačić Square*








Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Zagreb :cheers:


----------



## stric

*Mogila, Maksimir Park*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Kukuljevićeva street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Jarun Lake*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Upper town*








Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

*Main Square*
Main Square by Carlos Casela, on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Ban Jelačić*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Gornja Kustošija view*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Roosevelt Square*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*King Tomislav Square*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Vukovarska street / Miramarska street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Croatian National Bank*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Bundek at dusk*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*View on Bakačeva street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Maksimir*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Ban Jelačić Square*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*View from Ivanićgradska street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Trakošćanska street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Grič Park *








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Ćirilometodska street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Petrićeva street*








Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Zagreb :cheers:


----------



## stric

*Grič view*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Jarun Lake*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Ilica street / Mesnička street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*St Marko Square at dawn*








Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

*Night at Zagreb*
night in the west...of Zagreb by bc50099, on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Zrinjevac*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Stross view*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Maksimir*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Sava River*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Stross view*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Stross view*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Prisavlje*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Grič view*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Towards Cathedral*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Prisavlje, Kockica*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Špansko*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Marohnićeva street*








Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## stric

*Dubrovnik Avenue*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Zagreb night view*








Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

*Tomićeva*
Tomićeva by Zoran M., on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Britanski Square*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Žrtava fašizma Square 07/10/2018*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Žrtava fašizma Square from above*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Vukovarska street / Držićeva Av*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Zrinjevac Square*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Ilica street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Maksimir 09/10/2018*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Ilica street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*NSK*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Radićeva street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Jarun Lake*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Selska street*








Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Zagreb :cheers:


----------



## stric

*Strojarska street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Gazebo, Maksimir Park*








Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

*Pješaci...*
Pješaci by Zoran M., on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Mesnička street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Bundek*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Tratinska street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Bundek*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Republike Hrvatske Square*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Republike Hrvatske Square*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Botanical garden*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Hrvatskih velikana Square*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Academy Of Music*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Jurišićeva street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Tomićeva street*








Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates; well done :applause:


----------



## stric

*Republike Hrvatske Square*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Radnička road*








Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

*By night*
Zagreb by zdenko mlinar, on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Zvonimirova street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Trakošćanska street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Grič*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Green Gold*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Tkalčićeva street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*National and University Library*








Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

*By night*
Recreational approach to family life by Vikson-Photography, on Flickr


----------



## stric

*King Tomislav Square*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Botanical Garden*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Dubrovnik Avenue*








Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

Once again very nice Zagreb photos


----------



## stric

*Ivanićgradska street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Petrica Kerempuh Square*








Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

*The birds*
The birds by Carlos Casela, on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Krvavi most street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Croatian National Theatre*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Matice hrvatske street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Špansko / Rudeš*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Kaptol*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*City Lights*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Mesnička street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Malinova street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Cvjetni Square*








Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates about Zagreb :cheers:


----------



## stric

*Jurišićeva street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Jurišićeva street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Marić Passage*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Ban Jelačić Square*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Stross view*








Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice christmas photos from Zagreb :cheers:


----------



## stric

*Jägerhorn Passage*








Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb panorama*
Panorama by Zoran M., on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Ban Jelačić Square*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Ilica street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*King Tomislav Square - ice skating place*








Photo: Dario Dobranski


----------



## stric

*King Tomislav Square*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Bogovićeva street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Cvjetni*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Jurišićeva street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Zrinjevac Square*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Radnička cesta*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Praška street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Stross view*








Facebook








Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice christmas photos; well done :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

*Main Square*
Main Square by Carlos Casela, on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Klovićevi dvori*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Kamenita street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*King Tomislav Square*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Happy New Year!*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Happy New Year!*








Facebook








Facebook








Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

Happy New Year, stric :cheers:


----------



## stric

*Stross view*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Ice skating place*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Europe Square*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Draškovićeva street*








Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb in white (snow)*
Snow days by Neven Falica, on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Jarun*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Zrinjevac*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Photo: Yuya Matsuo *


----------



## stric

*Bakačeva street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Towards Kranjčevićeva street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Cibona *








Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## stric

*St. Mark's Square*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Cathedral*

Untitled by Alain Martel on Flickr
*Towards west*

Untitled by Alain Martel on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Tuškanac*

Zagreb, Tuškanac, Vila Werner by Hirike on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Night in the city*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Ilica street / Kačićeva street*








Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates about Zagreb :cheers:


----------



## stric

*Westin view*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Zagreb Rooftops*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Bundek Lake*








Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb main square*
Zagreb main square by Ivica Pavičić, on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Sveučilišna drive*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Towards Kožarska street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Zrinjevac Square*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*King Tomislav Square*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Lotrščak medieval tower*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Green City*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Tkalčićeva street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*St. Mark's Square*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Lower town*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Radićeva street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*KBC Dubrava*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Tkalčićeva street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Zavratnica*








Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates kay:


----------



## stric

*Meštrović pavilion*








Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb*
zagreb/サグレブ by satoshi inagaki, on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Jarun*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Mihanovićeva street *








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Budakova street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Zrinjevac*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Krvavi most street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Britanski (British) Square*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*DoubleTree by Hilton*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Trešnja (Cherry) Theatre*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Tkalčićeva street*

centre ville Zagreb by pascale nicoulaud on Flickr
*Croatian national theatre*

Theater by Luka Bezić on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Gajeva street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Museum of Arts and Crafts*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Kurelčeva street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Maksimirska road*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Zrinjevac*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Maksimir*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Hotel Panorama*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Jelačić Square*








Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once more


----------



## stric

*Kaptol, Easter Eggs*








Facebook








Facebook








Facebook








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Bundek*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Grmoščica view*








Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

*At park*
IMG_8692-2pc by dejana pejic, on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Maksimir*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Night view from Stross*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Lower town*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Cathedral*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Bundek colors*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Kamenita vrata*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Jarun*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Masarykova street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Zrinjevac*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*View from Koranska street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Starčević Square*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Račkoga street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Jurišićeva street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Towards Strojarska street*








Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## yansa

Beautiful impressions, stric! :applause:


----------



## christos-greece

*Rush Hour*
Rush Hour by Mihovil Mandić, on Flickr


----------



## stric

*St Mark's Square*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Europski (Europe) Square*

IMG_2721 by SH Tsai on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Zagreb Tram*

Croation TMK 2200 tram, Zagreb, Croatia by Arunas Travel Photography on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Sopot, Utrine & Travno*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Hrvatske Bratske Zajednice street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Vukotinovićeva street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Towards west*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Academy of Music*

Zagreb/Split Croatia by Jose Moreno on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates and well done :cheers:


----------



## stric

*Cvjetni Square*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Kamenita street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Lower Town*

Croatian Bank for Reconstruction and Development by Paolo Del Ponte on Flickr

Croatian National Archives - Zagreb by Paolo Del Ponte on Flickr

Croatian National Archives - Zagreb by Paolo Del Ponte on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Art Pavilion*

People enyojing in nice spring day in park Art pavilion in colorful park, in Zagreb, Croatia by Paolo Del Ponte on Flickr

Art pavilion in colorful park at Tomislav Square in Zagreb, Croatia by Paolo Del Ponte on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*By night*
Busybees by Uporni tuljan, on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Eurotower view*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Funicular, Tomićeva street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Trešnja Theatre*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Cvjetni Square*








Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice new photo updates


----------



## christos-greece

*After the sunset*
After the sunset by Neven Falica, on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Tkalčićeva street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Radićeva street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Botanical Garden*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Jarun Lake*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*River Sava*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Nazorova street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Zagrepčanka, Savska road*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Matica hrvatska, Strossmayer Square*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Behind Main railway station*








Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Zagreb once again :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

*In black-white*
Lines by Carlos Casela, on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Roosevelt Square*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Maček Square*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Trešnja Theatre*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Jurišićeva street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Mihanovićeva street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Maksimir Park*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Braće Hrvatskoga Zmaja Square*

Untitled by Stuart Frost on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Ban Jelačić Square*








Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again :cheers:


----------



## stric

*Jurišićeva street*








Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

*By night*
IMG_3142 by Marko Hreščan, on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Panoramic View*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Kaptol*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Gradec view*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Radićeva street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Martićeva street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Republike Hrvatske Square*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Prišlin Tower*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Vukovarska street*








Facebook








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Vrbani III*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Sveučilišna Medow*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Towards Mount Medvednica*








Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Zagreb :cheers:


----------



## stric

*Primorska street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Jurišićeva street*

Zagreb, Croatia by Nino Purgar on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Pavlinovićeva street view*








Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates about Zagreb :cheers:


----------



## stric

*Radićeva street 54 - Dvorišta / The Courtyards*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Zrinjevac*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Prišlin Tower*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Držićeva / Slavonska*








Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb by night*
Zagreb Advent_Ricoh GR by Domagoj Koprek, on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Ilica street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Gradec view*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Kamenita street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Stross*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Kaptol*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Sava river*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Stross*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Roosevelt Square*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Bakačeva street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Smičiklasova street / Račkoga street*








Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## stric

*Račkoga street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Žrtava Fašizma Square*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Šalata view*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Stara Vlaška street*








Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

*Maksimir*
P1250246cb by Davor Curić, on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Railway Bridge*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Ilirski Square*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Cesarčeva street / Bakačeva street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*St Marko*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Roosevelt Square*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Jelačić Square*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Upper town*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Kaptol *








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Tkalčićeva street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Mihanovićeva street*








Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Zagreb :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

*Bicycle riders*
Bicycle riders by SUNGSOO LEE, on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Vlaška street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Mirogoj*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Petrićeva street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Tkalčićeva street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*King Tomislav Square*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Ilica street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Croatian National Bank*








Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

*After the sunset*
After the sunset by Neven Falica, on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Zvonimirova street*








Facebook
*Travno*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Zagreb City*

















Nepoznat autor[/QUOTE]..


----------



## stric

*Toward Europe Square*








Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice photo updates :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

*On the streets of Zagreb*
On the streets of Zagreb, Croatia by Ante Jelić, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb skyline*Zagreb by Mladen Perić, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb*
zagreb/サグレブ by satoshi inagaki, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb*

Untitled by Alain Martel on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*National Opera*
National Opera - 3 by Thomas Wheelock, on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Towards Tkalčićeva street*








Facebook


----------



## stric

*Esplanade*










Facebook


----------



## stric

*Ilica street*










Facebook


----------



## stric

*Bogovićeva street*










Facebook


----------



## stric

*Arena Zagreb*










Facebook


----------



## stric

*Cibona*










Facebook
*Stross view*










Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Zagreb, stric :cheers:


----------



## stric

*Zrinjevac*










Facebook
*Gradec*










Facebook
*Utrine*










Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

*Nightlife*
Nightlife by Thomas Wheelock, on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Main Square*










Facebook


----------



## stric

*Xmas Tram*










Facebook
*Bogovićeva street*










Facebook
*Upper town*










Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice photo updates :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

*Tram*
Untitled by Ernest McLeod, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Streets*
Streets by Carlos Casela, on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Stross*










Facebook
*Main Square*










Facebook








Facebook


----------



## stric

*St Marko Square*










Facebook
*Radićeva street*










Facebook


----------



## stric

*Arena Zagreb*










Facebook


----------



## stric

*Roosevelt Square*










Facebook
*Trešnja theatre*










Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice Christmas photos :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

*St George*
St George by Thomas Wheelock, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tram in the city*
Zagreb by Michael Gwyther-Jones, on Flickr


----------



## stric

*Utrine view*










Facebook


----------



## stric

*Main Square*










Facebook


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice new photos


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb streets*
DSC02340 
by Jung won Chung on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Coming from the market*
Coming from the market by Carlos Casela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Merry Christmas to all!*


----------



## christos-greece

*People*
Untitled by tihana b, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb Tango Festival*
Zagreb Tango Festival 2014_06-069 by GAZ BLANCO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb by night*
Untitled by Alain Martel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb Tango Festival*
Zagreb Tango Festival 2014_06-080 by GAZ BLANCO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb Tango Festival*
Zagreb Tango Festival 2014_06-081 by GAZ BLANCO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Traditional Dancing*
Traditional Dancing - 2 by Thomas Wheelock, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*People*
Untitled by tihana b, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Streets of Zagreb*
streets of zagreb 4985 and 32 oody black white and red by george nuich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tram in the city*
Zagreb by Michael Gwyther-Jones, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*People*
Untitled by tihana b, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb*
BW vs color by Fjodor M., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb*

Untitled by Alain Martel on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb*
Tram Zagreb by Michael Dittrich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Europe square*

IMG_2721 by SH Tsai on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb Tango Festival*
Zagreb Tango Festival 2014_06-021 by GAZ BLANCO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb's people*
women&#x27;s march by Doris Baric, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb*
Untitled by Alain Martel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb by night*
Ban Jelačić Square by Kr3s0, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb streets*
ordinary day by Cherrys Picks, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*People*
Untitled by tihana b, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Traffic lights*
Trafic Lights crossing, Zagreb, Croatia by Paolo Del Ponte, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb streets*
Crowd on Ilica street by Darko Jakovac, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Traditional Dancing*
Traditional Dancing - 2 by Thomas Wheelock, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*The Old and The New*
The Old and The New by Haraldo Albergaria, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb ...by night*
Untitled by Alain Martel, on Flickr

zagreb by Mladen Perić, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb at sunset*
Zagreb by Darko Jakovac, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Trube*
Trube by ArrrRT eDUarD, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb street*
Crowd on Ilica street by Darko Jakovac, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb*

Zagreb Design Week - puno novosti za peto izdanje by Apoliticni Portal on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Streets of Zagreb*
streets of zagreb 4985 and 32 oody black white and red by george nuich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rush Hour*
Rush Hour by Mihovil Mandić, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb*

Untitled by Alain Martel on Flickr

Untitled by Alain Martel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tram*
Untitled by Ernest McLeod, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Trains*
Zagreb by Jo Hey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tram in the city*
Zagreb by Michael Gwyther-Jones, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb*
ordinary day by Cherrys Picks, on Flickr

crowds and clouds by Cherrys Picks, on Flickr

streets all mine by Cherrys Picks, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb highway*
Rush Hour by Mihovil Mandić, on Flickr


----------



## Aella




----------



## christos-greece

*Streets of Zagreb*
streets of zagreb 4985 and 32 oody black white and red by george nuich, on Flickr


----------

